# Happy Pride Month!



## Ginza (Jun 3, 2018)

So I guess it’s pride month? Well damn, that just means another excuse to throw a party awooo! 

Happy pride month to everyone out there! For those of you who are still closeted, hang in there, it’s a tough road but you’ll make it! To everyone else, have a great time :3


----------



## Whimsycal (Jun 3, 2018)

Happy Pride Month  didn't know about it xD honestly didn't hear of it on Mexico, but good to know !


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 3, 2018)

Rainbow dog time


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 3, 2018)

This month of pride isnt complete without an orgy brought to you by Mikazuki Marazhu :V
Please send nudes!


----------



## Shoiyo (Jun 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This month of pride isnt complete without an orgy brought to you by Mikazuki Marazhu :V
> Please send nudes!



Careful what you wish for, Micky, one nude photo of me would be considered revenge porn! <3


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 3, 2018)

I love this gif! And more rainbow to paint the thread.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 3, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Careful what you wish for, Micky, one nude photo of me would be considered revenge porn! <3


B-but vengenven is sweet ( ´△｀)


----------



## Shoiyo (Jun 3, 2018)

Btw lots of hugs and kisses to my LGBT brothers and sisters.


----------



## Ginza (Jun 3, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> I love this gif! And more rainbow to paint the thread.



That’s actually so mesmerizing qwq


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 3, 2018)

*PRIDE MONTH BITCHES!!!!*​


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 3, 2018)

Be yourself! Love yourself! Everyone have a happy pride month! I do so wish I could make it to pride here in Portland. It is such a fantastic affair!


----------



## verneder (Jun 3, 2018)

Happy pride month, y’all.


----------



## Norros_ (Jun 3, 2018)

This thread is gay


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 3, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> This thread is gay



no u


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 3, 2018)

A month where we take pride in making rainbows?


----------



## Rochat (Jun 3, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> This thread is gay


We're all gay, you just don't know it yet..


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 3, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> This thread is gay


Faaaaaag! V:


----------



## Shoiyo (Jun 3, 2018)

Rochat said:


> We're all gay, you just don't know it yet..


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 3, 2018)

Homosexuality. The cure to overpopulation :V


----------



## Rochat (Jun 3, 2018)

I blame the furries.. 
I was normal until I ran into you degenerates. :V


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Homosexuality. The cure to overpopulation :V



I can get on board with that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2018)

So, does that mean you should be non-prideful the rest of the year or that straight pride belongs to the rest of the year?

I find it kind of limiting to condense something that you're proud of to one month. It's like having a month where you're proud to be 6 foot 2. 

But then again I am 10% gay.
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Cawdabra (Jun 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Rainbow dog time


Nyandog?


----------



## Ginza (Jun 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> So, does that mean you should be non-prideful the rest of the year or that straight pride belongs to the rest of the year?
> 
> I find it kind of limiting to condense something that you're proud of to one month. It's like having a month where you're proud to be 6 foot 2.
> 
> ...



I guess to me, pride month is accepting your sexuality- regardless of whether that means you’re gay, bi, straight, demi, or whatever else. It’s about being proud of who you are, and showing support and love to everyone regardless of what their sexuality may be  Or at least, that’s how _I _view pride month.

*turns you 15% gay*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2018)

Ginza said:


> *turns you 15% gay*


Oh, come on. I just hit 10% just last month. :V


----------



## Norros_ (Jun 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This month of pride isnt complete without an orgy brought to you by Mikazuki Marazhu :V


getyarn.io: Hold him down, baby, Let Momma have him,


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 4, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> getyarn.io: Hold him down, baby, Let Momma have him,


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Jun 4, 2018)

So like, why do we have a month anyway? Every month is pride month for me.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jun 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> So, does that mean you should be non-prideful the rest of the year or that straight pride belongs to the rest of the year?
> 
> I find it kind of limiting to condense something that you're proud of to one month. It's like having a month where you're proud to be 6 foot 2.
> 
> ...


Do you only love your mama on mother's day?


One can celebrate their sexuality anytime of the year, but pride month is a coordinated burst of queer cheer. An official time for us all to get together and be joyously gay.


----------



## FinnthePup (Jun 4, 2018)

Yay! Happy Pride!!
Anybody have plans to go to any Pride events? There aren't any in my city that I know of but I've heard they're super fun!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 4, 2018)

FinnthePup said:


> Yay! Happy Pride!!
> Anybody have plans to go to any Pride events? There aren't any in my city that I know of but I've heard they're super fun!


yeah i sorta live in the middle of nowhere, about 10 miles from bible-belt country, so i'm sorta stuck celebrating online


----------



## Simo (Jun 4, 2018)

Wow, this year they have moved the epicenter of the Pride festival a few blocks away...there's not gonna be any avoiding it, really  Oddly, in all my years in Baltimore, I've only been a few times to the 'block party' (which covers many blocks, and maybe draws a crowd of 20,000 or so). And also, a very tipsy one! I only saw the parade once, but this is the only time in my life I have seen fursuiters, not at a furry convention, and so, that was nice. And no, they were not all bears


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jun 5, 2018)

Happy Str8 Season!


----------



## Ginza (Jun 5, 2018)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> Happy Str8 Season!



Hey there str8 m8, wanna plan a d8 where you’ll test your f8? Don’t b8 me, I ain’t tryin to h8, just wanna set the record str8

>:V


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jun 5, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Hey there str8 m8, wanna plan a d8 where you’ll test your f8? Don’t b8 me, I ain’t tryin to h8, just wanna set the record str8
> 
> >:V


 What, is that some new lyrics for Limp Bizkit or something?


----------



## Ginza (Jun 5, 2018)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> What, is that some new lyrics for Limp Bizkit or something?



Yes


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jun 5, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Yes


 Not sure why Fred Durst hasn't invited you into the band yet.


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 5, 2018)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> Happy Str8 Season!


Why does someone with a history of such gay hate even bother to look at things like this? 
If it offends you so, why not cast your gaze elsewhere? 
Unless you're low key looking for a boyfriend.


----------



## Xaroin (Jun 6, 2018)

Pride month gets on my nerves because it just perpetuates normal people being normal trying to feel special and brings a notion of them being different when in reality they're not. I don't deserve a special month to feel bisexual just as much as a straight/asexual person deserves their own special month. I'd rather it just be "Sexuality Acceptance Annual Year"


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 6, 2018)

In my home state of Mississippi, Pride Month is a dangerous time to be gay. In choosing to celebrate it, you are choosing to be ostracized heavily for a period lasting longer than the month you participated in it. Yet people did celebrate it when I was in Jackson. Despite all opposition. The origins of Pride Month is fighting_ to be_ accepted as normal. Not only as normal, but as _equal citizens_. And for some people, in some places, the fight's still happening.
Now that I am not in Mississippi, I still celebrate Pride Month. 
I do it and spend this time finding joy in a place where people accept me. I do this thinking of all the ones who are still fighting. I celebrate and enjoy it so that those who are fighting for their livelihood, sometimes even their lives, can look at the places where they are accepted and where Pride is celebrated and have hope. 
I do  it because I know I didn't have the strength to stay behind and fight the tide of hatred, like those still in Mississippi are.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jun 6, 2018)

Xaroin said:


> them being different when in reality they're not.


 They are, otherwise there wouldn't be a differentiation between them and straight/cis people and a pride month dedicated just for them. Also, they have mannerisms and personality traits that kind of give it away a lot of times. Not to sound like I'm coming off on you in a bad way, but it sounds a bit like denial, or maybe I just see it in a different way.



Galatur René said:


> Why does someone with a history of such gay hate even bother to look at things like this?
> If it offends you so, why not cast your gaze elsewhere?
> Unless you're low key looking for a boyfriend.


 The majority of people I talk to are at least bi or gay, and they are great people. I'm more offended with the fact that you sound like every other virtue-signaler I'd come across on twitter that wants to educate people on how to treat minorities that causes me to dislike a lot of this crap. Maybe that's a bit of a stretch, but I could imagine this discussion turning into a lingering circle jerk and going into details on how my behavior is bad and all that. Look, I just wanted to be a memer like I always am when trendy shit happens, because I'm a misanthrope.


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 6, 2018)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> They are, otherwise there wouldn't be a differentiation between them and straight/cis people and a pride month dedicated just for them. Also, they have mannerisms and personality traits that kind of give it away a lot of times. Not to sound like I'm coming off on you in a bad way, but it sounds a bit like denial, or maybe I just see it in a different way.
> 
> The majority of people I talk to are at least bi or gay, and they are great people. I'm more offended with the fact that you sound like every other virtue-signaler I'd come across on twitter that wants to educate people on how to treat minorities that causes me to dislike a lot of this crap. Maybe that's a bit of a stretch, but I could imagine this discussion turning into a lingering circle jerk and going into details on how my behavior is bad and all that. Look, I just wanted to be a memer like I always am when trendy shit happens, because I'm a misanthrope.


RESPONSE SELF-REDACTED DUE TO SPINELESSNESS


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 6, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> No. I don't want to educate people on how to treat minorities.
> Nor do I even want to continue the discussion. I was out of line. I merely looked into you after you made that post and held old posts that you have made in the past against you. I was too brash. You hadn't said anything overmuch incendiary here. So my assumption that you would and chastisement of a simple statement was much too much.





back to the gayest chat? please?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2018)

I've never felt confident enough to participate in a pride event in public. 
I bought some scones for a pro lgbt cake stall when I was at college, but didn't actually muster up the guts to go to it on the day. 

I'll join in a pride event some day. ><


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 6, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> View attachment 33631
> back to the gayest chat? please?


Yes... sorry. 
Well in news in my gay life, my girlfriend and I are going to be able to make it to Portland's pride this year after all, assuming I won't work during the event. And this year I won't be in as much physical pain during the whole event, so I might be able to meet quite a few gay people there.


----------



## FinnthePup (Jun 6, 2018)

Me either, Fallowfox. I went to a couple college Pride club meetings (that didn't scare me 'cause I figured everybody there would be there for the same reasons) but I've never been to a parade or a pride festival. Sounds amazing though! Maybe someday!


----------



## Pompadork (Jun 6, 2018)

me and the boys fucking it up at pride


----------



## Simo (Jun 6, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I've never felt confident enough to participate in a pride event in public.
> I bought some scones for a pro lgbt cake stall when I was at college, but didn't actually muster up the guts to go to it on the day.
> 
> I'll join in a pride event some day. ><



Aw, you're such a shy fox! When I went, it seemed like any other festival in the city, almost; mobs of people milling about drinking, bands playing, various booths for food and such...it was quite a diverse crowd, as far as ethnicity and age, and there didn't seem to be unusual tension. There were probably more people who weren't LGBT, showing support, though, that is of course hard to really say. 

Also, it was much, much less 'flamboyant' than I imagined; the images of all these scantily clad people in thongs prancing about were way off. Well, many people _were_ scantily clad, but that's because most people in Baltimore are scantily clad, on a summer day when if it 95f (35c) and muggy. Oddly, though, I did see a few fur-suiters. Oh, and the 'high-heel race' was funny! : P


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 6, 2018)

i am not much into it but if you are happy so i am. Happy pride month


----------



## Xaroin (Jun 6, 2018)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> They are, otherwise there wouldn't be a differentiation between them and straight/cis people and a pride month dedicated just for them. Also, they have mannerisms and personality traits that kind of give it away a lot of times. Not to sound like I'm coming off on you in a bad way, but it sounds a bit like denial, or maybe I just see it in a different way.


Well first off not all LGBT people act like the stereotype. That's a bit of a big leap to make there. Next I'm just annoyed there is a special month deticated to a specific group who essentially just wants normalization. Hard for being normal if you have special things other's don't imo and I think it should just be overall accepted instead of needing a special month to feel good cause we need to feel important.


----------



## verneder (Jun 6, 2018)

Xaroin said:


> Well first off not all LGBT people act like the stereotype. That's a bit of a big leap to make there. Next I'm just annoyed there is a special month deticated to a specific group who essentially just wants normalization. Hard for being normal if you have special things other's don't imo and I think it should just be overall accepted instead of needing a special month to feel good cause we need to feel important.



First off, that made no sense.

Second, can we just not talk about politics?


----------



## FinnthePup (Jun 6, 2018)

I liked how another user put it earlier in this thread, "do you only love your mom on mother's day?"

That is, having a special time of year to commemorate something doesn't mean it's not normal and good all year round too.

Pride is a celebration of the fact that we are allowed to openly be who we are (and that we get to CHOOSE whether or not we wish to blend in or be loud and flamboyant to our hearts' content). Our ancestors didn't have that choice, they could have been ostracized, killed or locked up in mental institutions, so we celebrate the freedom we have now. It's also a time to acknowledge the issues that still face the LGBT+ community today, such as trans discrimination, AIDS, etc. If you don't care to participate, that's completely your choice! But you don't get to speak for the whole community. Many of us enjoy Pride. Don't like it, ignore it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw, you're such a shy fox! When I went, it seemed like any other festival in the city, almost; mobs of people milling about drinking, bands playing, various booths for food and such...it was quite a diverse crowd, as far as ethnicity and age, and there didn't seem to be unusual tension. There were probably more people who weren't LGBT, showing support, though, that is of course hard to really say.
> 
> Also, it was much, much less 'flamboyant' than I imagined; the images of all these scantily clad people in thongs prancing about were way off. Well, many people _were_ scantily clad, but that's because most people in Baltimore are scantily clad, on a summer day when if it 95f (35c) and muggy. Oddly, though, I did see a few fur-suiters. Oh, and the '*high-heel race*' was funny! : P



My feet are hurting just reading this!


----------



## Ginza (Jun 6, 2018)

Xaroin said:


> Well first off not all LGBT people act like the stereotype. That's a bit of a big leap to make there. Next I'm just annoyed there is a special month deticated to a specific group who essentially just wants normalization. Hard for being normal if you have special things other's don't imo and I think it should just be overall accepted instead of needing a special month to feel good cause we need to feel important.



Let’s not turn this into a dumpster fire mkay?


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 6, 2018)

If one were to have seen the things I have seen, and were gay, I'd think it hard to not appreciate the beauty of a nice pride celebration. 
It's a breath of fresh air for one who has seen someone be dragged by chains from a truck until dead all because they are gay...
But I suppose the younger sort and those from more urban areas, would never have seen such a thing or anything even approaching it, so it seems a distant thing to them. I've heard some youth even tell me flat out that they don't believe someone would assault or kill someone just for being gay even when I am talking about Mississippi which is always full of corruption and vile actions. 
I can't ignore, however, what I have seen with these two eyes of mine, nor the harsh things I have heard said with these two ears. 
I don't like conflict... I was shaken up a bit too much when I was in Mississippi... 
So if I've sounded a bit... overly defensive... It's because of a combination of the tincture I imbibed last night and, moreso, my memories of Mississippi which are flooding back the more pushback the concept of Pride Month gets. 
Not trying to ask people not to speak their minds, but if you've said your peace, be done with it so that we can enjoy our celebration.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 6, 2018)

Out of curiosity, are there any benefits to coming out? I've considered telling my parents I'm bi, but while they're very supportive, I'm afraid I'd be disappointing my father. Plus my mom wants grandkids.


----------



## pandasayori (Jun 6, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Out of curiosity, are there any benefits to coming out? I've considered telling my parents I'm bi, but while they're very supportive, I'm afraid I'd be disappointing my father. Plus my mom wants grandkids.



Personally it was way too stressful for me to tell my mom I was bi. Being raised in a black, conservative CME /Baptist family made me get used to keeping a lot of things to myself. I would have been fine not telling her since I’m a bi with a male lean. Mom still loves and accepts me, but the stress was more than I needed.

Also, happy pride month! I’m not doing anything special but I’m sending all my love.


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 6, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Out of curiosity, are there any benefits to coming out? I've considered telling my parents I'm bi, but while they're very supportive, I'm afraid I'd be disappointing my father. Plus my mom wants grandkids.


Coming out to your family is something only you can decide whether you should do or not do. Some families that are accepting will feel betrayed if you don't come out and they thought you were just straight the whole time; they will feel like you didn't trust them. Whereas other families will fall completely apart if you come out like my family did when I came out. 
Sometimes if your sexuality is polarized enough, and if your parents want grandchildren enough, the pressure for that is so much that you practically have to come out to explain to them why they shouldn't try to set you up with certain people. 

Being open and out in public just means that you get to meet a lot of really fun people. It's not just about being openly gay and having super gay friends. It's about openness in general. It attracts people. If they know you, they're less likely to fear you. Though for some "too much" openness will come across as arrogance. But I want to actually know more than surface level of the people around me. To do that I have found that I have to give out a little bit of myself for understanding and review. It's an unspoken exchange.


----------



## FinnthePup (Jun 6, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Out of curiosity, are there any benefits to coming out? I've considered telling my parents I'm bi, but while they're very supportive, I'm afraid I'd be disappointing my father. Plus my mom wants grandkids.



In my experience, the thing about coming out is that it's never really a *complete* process. Our culture tends to assume people are straight until proven otherwise, so you'll find yourself coming out over and over to different people/situations throughout your lifetime. Sometimes this is really fun and rewarding, especially when you meet fellow LGBT+ people and can share experiences!

For example, I'm out to most of my friends in my private life, but not to my family or coworkers. That's where I'm at right now and I'm comfortable with it. The only "benefit", as you say, is being able to talk about your sexuality and alleviate any discomfort that comes from hiding it. If hiding it from your parents doesn't make you uncomfortable, or you think being out would be more uncomfortable, it's fine to wait. It's all about your identity and how you want to present yourself. There's no shame in staying in the closet or vis versa.


----------



## verneder (Jun 6, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Out of curiosity, are there any benefits to coming out? I've considered telling my parents I'm bi, but while they're very supportive, I'm afraid I'd be disappointing my father. Plus my mom wants grandkids.



Depends on your family’s beliefs. If they don’t like homosexuality then no, if they are understanding, then go for it. I would also expect them to be more understanding about bisexual.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 6, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> If one were to have seen the things I have seen, and were gay, I'd think it hard to not appreciate the beauty of a nice pride celebration.
> It's a breath of fresh air for one who has seen someone be dragged by chains from a truck until dead all because they are gay...
> But I suppose the younger sort and those from more urban areas, would never have seen such a thing or anything even approaching it, so it seems a distant thing to them. I've heard some youth even tell me flat out that they don't believe someone would assault or kill someone just for being gay even when I am talking about Mississippi which is always full of corruption and vile actions.
> I can't ignore, however, what I have seen with these two eyes of mine, nor the harsh things I have heard said with these two ears.
> ...


i feel you. where i live there's a billboard a few minutes from my house advertising gay conversion therapy, and you get suspended from school for even saying the word gay :/


----------



## verneder (Jun 6, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> i feel you. where i live there's a billboard a few minutes from my house advertising gay conversion therapy, and you get suspended from school for even saying the word gay :/



Welcome to the Bible belt.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 6, 2018)

Not sure whether I am going to go to Pride this year; my mother's likely going (as an ally) based on past years' actions, and I've never deliberately come out to my family. I'm not against them knowing, but I can't discount the possibility that it would result in conversations I just don't have the energy for. Plus lots of people in one place plus social anxiety equals exhausted mungo.



FinnthePup said:


> Pride is a celebration of the fact that we are allowed to openly be who we are (and that we get to CHOOSE whether or not we wish to blend in or be loud and flamboyant to our hearts' content). Our ancestors didn't have that choice, they could have been ostracized, killed or locked up in mental institutions, so we celebrate the freedom we have now. It's also a time to acknowledge the issues that still face the LGBT+ community today, such as trans discrimination, AIDS, etc. If you don't care to participate, that's completely your choice! But you don't get to speak for the whole community. Many of us enjoy Pride. Don't like it, ignore it.


I read a pretty good article or Twitter thread or something the other day (yeah, my memory is _that_ poor - can't retain _where_ I read something, just the general strokes of _what_ I read) about Pride being a commemoration of the Stonewall riots, and the people who stood up and decided that they were done being arrested for not wearing feminine/masculine enough clothing and so on. While I'm the froofy pacifist who can't condone rioting _per se_, I can recognize it as being a pivotal moment in the progress of queer rights. Kind of... gay Independence Day. 

I also personally see the name "Pride" not as "be proud of being gay because it is a superior state of being" like some people who object to the concept seem to interpret it, but rather as the counterpoint to "shame". Too many people, even today, are pushed to feel shame or guilt about being queer, and I think by being openly queer the people who participate in Pride can offer those folks some comfort.


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 7, 2018)

I shared this in another thread about history, but I think given the month, I'd be benefitting a few people if I posted it here.

Did you know that pre-Assyrian Mesopotamia had a march in which all sexualities and modes of expression were permitted, in fact, encouraged?
"Gay Pride" marches are not a modern invention. There was a parade to Inanna in which men would dress as women and women would dress as men in celebration of the Kurgarra and the Galatur, two genderless beings created from the divine essence that Enki found... under his fingernails, decending into the Land of No Return to bring Inanna back from the dead.
The marches were changed and only men were allowed to crossdress in the march after the Assyrian takeover and it started going downhill from there.
Within the Temple of Inanna and its marches, our earliest civilization was not homophobic. There's even some, albeit hotly debated ( as it would be) evidence that some of the would-be-called "crossdressers" were actually given priestly titles if they were female and referred to as men whereas some who were male were given a priestess title and referred to as women.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 7, 2018)

I don't like pride month personally. I feel like it is only for people who are already "out" and like bei gay/bi in the first place. Not everyone is.

I also dont see how it helps anyone. Just an excuse for everyone to go rainbow, for non-gay or bi people to try and participate, and for people to sell colorful "pride" merch.

I have a boyfriend, and although i dont consider myself bisexual or gay, I am not proud of it and i wont ever be... Our relationship is a secret in real life, nobody really knows, and we hide it. It has been very hard for both of us and while I think its ok for some people to embrace homosexual feelings, I personally think its a curse, and this isnt a happy life.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jun 7, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> I have a boyfriend, and although i dont consider myself bisexual or gay, I am not proud of it and i wont ever be... Our relationship is a secret in real life, nobody really knows, and we hide it. It has been very hard for both of us and while I think its ok for some people to embrace homosexual feelings, I personally think its a curse, and this isnt a happy life.


 If this is a troll post, it's working on me.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jun 7, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> I have a boyfriend, and although i dont consider myself bisexual or gay, I am not proud of it and i wont ever be... Our relationship is a secret in real life, nobody really knows, and we hide it. It has been very hard for both of us and while I think its ok for some people to embrace homosexual feelings, I personally think its a curse, and this isnt a happy life.



I don't understand, why do you think this way? There's nothing wrong with being in a homosexual relationship. What about it is a curse?


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jun 7, 2018)

I understand what it's like to be morally conflicted at times myself, but I've learned that opening yourself up to it in public in front of whistle-blowers is especially difficult.


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 7, 2018)

Friendly reminder that Pride started as a riot against police brutality towards queer people, in part led by a trans woman of color.
Don't forget your roots during all the multicolored parades and all the people who fought to get us here.

EDIT: Should add in the name: Marsha P Johnson. Another was Storme Delarverie, a biracial butch lesbian drag king.  Another was Sylvia Rivera who self-identified as a drag queen. And Brenda Howard, known as the "mother of pride", who was a disabled, bisexual, jewish, sex worker.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 8, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Friendly reminder that Pride started as a riot against police brutality towards queer people, in part led by a trans woman of color.
> Don't forget your roots during all the multicolored parades and all the people who fought to get us here.
> 
> EDIT: Should add in the name: Marsha P Johnson. Another was Storme Delarverie, a biracial butch lesbian drag king.  Another was Sylvia Rivera who self-identified as a drag queen. And Brenda Howard, known as the "mother of pride", who was a disabled, bisexual, jewish, sex worker.




Neither Marsha P Johnson nor Sylvera Riverawere trans women. They were gay drag queens and they said so in interviews. Also one of them (I forgot which) wasnt even there for the riot because they were sleeping off drugs.

please dont share false info


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 8, 2018)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> If this is a troll post, it's working on me.



Its not.



Sunburst_Odell said:


> I don't understand, why do you think this way? There's nothing wrong with being in a homosexual relationship. What about it is a curse?



Well I feel the same on the opposite.

There's nothing good about a homosexual relationship, why should I be proud of it ?

I think its a curse because it has been very emotionally painful. Peoppe treat you differently if you have homosexual feelings. Especially other LGBT people.
When you are even slightly bisexual or gay suddenly youre not allowed to be normal, youre pressured and sometimes forced to be "LGBT" ane join in a community, a community which is not very nice and treats your sexualitt as if it were something trivial

Also, according to the LGBT now, if you are homosexual, particularily lesbian, you are "transphobic" and deserve to die. You are not allowed to like one sex. You must like "genders" aka mental nonsense, and only bisexual or "pansexual" is valid because you have to be willing to date and sleep with all people, or else you are being "exclusive."

my boyfriend and I have also recieved a lot of stress from the gay community themselves.Ironically it is gay men themselves making us feel the most bad about being two guys in a relationship.

They have sexually harassed us, demanding to know about our sex lives, applying stereotype labels to us without our consent like "trap" and "twink" and threatening to rape us. Some have even said that our relationship isnt legitimate, that we dont love eachother, because we dont engage in behaviour that gay men normally do.

Thing is, these days lesbian/gay/homosexual comes with associations. You cant just be a normal gay person. You have to be a kinky rainbow BDSM "queer" unicorn who's flamboyant, out and proud!! Thats how people will see you, its insulting.

I dont want to be seen as that, or any other stereotype. I want to be a normal person, not a walking token bisexual character like on a bad tv show.

to be quite honest I would rather have religious anti-gay protesters throw rocks at me and tell me i will burn in hell, than have LGBT people try to drag me into the community, and sexually harass me, and try to get me to "identify" as something complicated and stupid.

I dont like the LGBT period i think it is very backwards and cult-like, very sexist against women and ironically homophobic to anyone who isnt a gay stereotype


----------



## FinnthePup (Jun 8, 2018)

Do you love your partner? Do you enjoy being with him? That's something "good" coming out of your homosexual relationship. 

Why do people who don't like Pride keep opening this thread? It's not a debate about the validity of the LGBT+ community (and I'm sorry, it really sucks if certain LGBT+ people have been cruel to you but it's nasty to judge the entire movement based on the actions of individuals). You say the LGBT+ community "forces itself" upon you, and yet you are the one who decided to engage in this discussion. No one dragged you here to talk to us. We just want to discuss Pride in peace.


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 8, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> Neither Marsha P Johnson nor Sylvera Riverawere trans women. They were gay drag queens and they said so in interviews. Also one of them (I forgot which) wasnt even there for the riot because they were sleeping off drugs.
> 
> please dont share false info


I did not say Sylvia was trans but specifically said she identified as a drag queen. 

You are right that Marsha did not use the label trans for herself. Though part of that may be that trans was not the nomenclature of the time. Gender non confirming would probably be closest, but she did id as a drag queen and transvestite.

Regardless of who was at Stonewall, all four are considered the founders of Pride and should be remembered.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 8, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> I did not say Sylvia was trans but specifically said she identified as a drag queen.
> 
> You are right that Marsha did not use the label trans for herself. Though part of that may be that trans was not the nomenclature of the time. Gender non confirming would probably be closest, but she did id as a drag queen and transvestite.
> 
> Regardless of who was at Stonewall, all four are considered the founders of Pride and should be remembered.




well... some of them weren't founders... and incorrectly giving credit to someone else instead of the woman ("cis" woman and lesbian) who actually did it is a bit sexist isnt it

seems like even though its LGBT the L is always disregarded... and like i said its "Transphobic" and "hateful" to be a lesbian now


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 8, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> well... some of them weren't founders... and incorrectly giving credit to someone else instead of the woman ("cis" woman and lesbian) who actually did it is a bit sexist isnt it
> 
> seems like even though its LGBT the L is always disregarded... and like i said its "Transphobic" and "hateful" to be a lesbian now


You know, you can always _add _names if you want people to be remembered. Pride is a big thing and it didn't happen all at once with one Molotov. I listed people who are considered to be important to pride and who are also part of groups that can be overlooked by the queer community. People of color, bisexuals, trans and gender non confirming. There are definitely more though and anyone is welcome to share the history. 

As for the "L", I wouldn't personally say that it is the most overlooked letter. People are still trying to say the "a" is for allies and not aces, after all. But I don't think all lesbians are transphobic or hateful. And I don't think I've ever heard any one with that opinion. Wlw are amazing and wonderful just like the rest of the community. 

All letters are welcome at pride.


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 8, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> well... some of them weren't founders... and incorrectly giving credit to someone else instead of the woman ("cis" woman and lesbian) who actually did it is a bit sexist isnt it
> 
> seems like even though its LGBT the L is always disregarded... and like i said its "Transphobic" and "hateful" to be a lesbian now


Also, I did mention Storme who was a lesbian.


----------



## verneder (Jun 8, 2018)

My god. Each thread becomes a war zone, if it can be debated it will be.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jun 8, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> seems like even though its LGBT the L is always disregarded... and like i said its "Transphobic" and "hateful" to be a lesbian now


I haven't heard anyone bash lesbians for being "transphobic" but have seen bisexuals being called that. And I have seen people wish death upon both straights and gays for being "sexist." But these people really are a small minority that just get attention because nobody is going to rant and rave about chill people, no, they'll be bringing attention to these a-holes because they'll get attention themselves for it. And if you ever do encounter these folks, their opinion is meaningless and they don't deserve to have that opinion considered, because they are, ironically, the bigots themselves.


----------



## FinnthePup (Jun 8, 2018)

Love the pics, Infrarednexus!

Wish this thread would stick to those aspects of the topic.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jun 8, 2018)

Anyway, I'm going to actually reply something relevant.

I didn't used to like pride month because I thought it was a month to feel superior but I now have indifferent opinions towards it. I personally don't celebrate pride month because I don't see anything prideful or negative about my sexuality. I see it as something pretty trivial, like my age or favorite color, but I respect those that do as long as they don't use this month to put down cishets.

I do like to make gay jokes about myself though. That's fun.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 8, 2018)

Pride month isn't about just accepting homosexual life stiles. It's about not being afraid of being who you are. It's about accepting your fellow person regardless of how different they may be. It's about sending a message that love is more powerful than hate.


Also free hugs. Lots and lots of free hugs.<3


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 8, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> I haven't heard anyone bash lesbians for being "transphobic" but have seen bisexuals being called that. And I have seen people wish death upon both straights and gays for being "sexist." But these people really are a small minority that just get attention because nobody is going to rant and rave about chill people, no, they'll be bringing attention to these a-holes because they'll get attention themselves for it. And if you ever do encounter these folks, their opinion is meaningless and they don't deserve to have that opinion considered, because they are, ironically, the bigots themselves.




Well yes, they are full of shit, but sadly they are not the minority,most transgender activists believe that homosexuality is transphobic, and being attracted to sexes and not peoples self gender identification is wrong.

If you say you are only attracted to women and do not find MTF transgenders attractive, and wouldnt date them, you will be attacked and called hateful, and people will tell you that your attraction is wrong and you have to embrace and learn to love the opposite sex's body


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jun 8, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> Well yes, they are full of shit, but sadly they are not the minority,most transgender activists believe that homosexuality is transphobic, and being attracted to sexes and not peoples self gender identification is wrong.
> 
> If you say you are only attracted to women and do not find MTF transgenders attractive, and wouldnt date them, you will be attacked and called hateful, and people will tell you that your attraction is wrong and you have to embrace and learn to love the opposite sex's body


And they can simply be blocked, no? Usually, you don't encounter these people in real life. And if you do? Walk away, and fight back if they attack you and call the police.


----------



## Ginza (Jun 8, 2018)

Yohzz said:


> man,this lowkey gay tbh...



Damn it really?? Why didn’t anyone tell me!


----------



## Ginza (Jun 8, 2018)

Yohzz said:


> Ginza man/woman/chair,why cant i DM you bro/bra/brou.



Hmm idk why you can’t. I think I have privacy settings up


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 8, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Hmm idk why you can’t. I think I have privacy settings up


hmm i wonder why...


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 8, 2018)

theodora loves cock said:


> Why Oakie-Dokie, plz enlighten us.


i shitpost...


----------



## Mach (Jun 8, 2018)

Pride Month celebrates the QUILTBAG community being able to be who they are openly, but we need to remember that there are many people who do not have that luxury in our community and society. There is nothing wrong with celebrating, but it will be a richer experience if we know we are acting to support those in the QUILTBAG community who living in the shadows, sometime even in their own homes. Hopefully the people here can bring one of the best parts of the fandom, the acceptance, out into the world at large.

Happy Pride Month!


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 8, 2018)

~sighs~ There are assholes in every point in every community. People try to exude social pressure to try to get them to conform, and this can either go towards more or less gay.
There are trans women who are accepting of lesbians that don't want to date trans women because of their genitalia.
And there are lesbians who are trying to demonize all trans women.
There are lesbians who DO date trans women and are bullied and called "not lesbian" because of it (My sister being one of the lesbians that date, indeed, is engaged to a trans woman.).

Basically it boils down to:
1. Let people be themselves.
2. Whether you like dick or not, don't be one.

There's toxic elements to every community. That's because group psychology is a terrible thing that tries to tear down and eliminate the individual.
That's why I don't do well in large groups of any kind.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 8, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> 2. Whether you like dick or not, don't be one.


this is the best thing i've heard all day


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 8, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> Well yes, they are full of shit, but sadly they are not the minority,most transgender activists believe that homosexuality is transphobic, and being attracted to sexes and not peoples self gender identification is wrong.
> 
> If you say you are only attracted to women and do not find MTF transgenders attractive, and wouldnt date them, you will be attacked and called hateful, and people will tell you that your attraction is wrong and you have to embrace and learn to love the opposite sex's body


See, the problem isn't not being attracted to trans* people's bodies. Most trans* people that I've encountered or friends have recounted interactions with find this acceptable, if sad. (And they're allowed to be disappointed! It's never fun to find a person you're attracted to isn't attracted to you!) The problem is presenting it in a hateful, ignorant, or confrontational way. If you literally say "I am attracted only to women; I don't find MtF transgenders attractive", you are, through your wording, implying that transwomen are not women, you're nominalizing "transgender" which may also be an issue (I genuinely don't know what the current accepted terminology is because I kind of live under a rock in some regards), and you're making a _point_ of excluding transwomen from the group you are attracted to. _This_ is far more likely to be the reason someone would call you transphobic than just not being attracted to transwomen.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 8, 2018)

can i just put it out there for any trans people reading this, dick or not you're hot 
edit: but keep in mind i'm working up to asking out someone soooooo yeah you're fucked


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jun 8, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> See, the problem isn't not being attracted to trans* people's bodies. Most trans* people that I've encountered or friends have recounted interactions with find this acceptable, if sad. (And they're allowed to be disappointed! It's never fun to find a person you're attracted to isn't attracted to you!) The problem is presenting it in a hateful, ignorant, or confrontational way. If you literally say "I am attracted only to women; I don't find MtF transgenders attractive", you are, through your wording, implying that transwomen are not women, you're nominalizing "transgender" which may also be an issue (I genuinely don't know what the current accepted terminology is because I kind of live under a rock in some regards), and you're making a _point_ of excluding transwomen from the group you are attracted to. _This_ is far more likely to be the reason someone would call you transphobic than just not being attracted to transwomen.


Transgender aren't women.  Not in the traditional sense.  That's why they needed to change.
-
There is a very good reason why there exists "passable" trans people.  Because they have to go through the struggle of changing their entire appearance and mannerisms.  They're not the same as women, who have been born in such a way that no alterations are needed.
-
You need to label them a certain way.  At this point, if I'm transphobic for calling someone transgender, so be it; if I can't easily classify you and have you lump you in with what you're trying to OBTAIN, then I won't bother interacting with you.
-
Nobody is suggesting they aren't anything; Transgender means you have to transition your physical body to match your mental perception of yourself.  And quite often the transition is rocky and you don't start looking convincing until a while into it or with good practice.  So if I'm not attracted to a "Transgender" it means I'm not attracted to someone who is in the process of transitioning to another gender.
-
If they're all done transitioning I could have a discussion about attractiveness and identification but until then you're a Transgender.
-
Perhaps this should be for a different topic.


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 8, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> can i just put it out there for any trans people reading this, dick or not you're hot
> edit: but keep in mind i'm working up to asking out someone soooooo yeah you're fucked


I second this. 
Trans people are hot, trans women, trans men, and everything in between (Yes, I believe in the identites nonbinary people. Bite me.)  
And I'm poly, I always find room for a new love interest.


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 8, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Transgender aren't women.  Not in the traditional sense.  That's why they needed to change.
> -
> There is a very good reason why there exists "passable" trans people.  Because they have to go through the struggle of changing their entire appearance and mannerisms.  They're not the same as women, who have been born in such a way that no alterations are needed.
> -
> ...


First, Transwomen are women. That's why they needed to change. Because they are women. 
-
"Passable" exists because society has deemed that men and women need to look very particular ways. Which is why even cis women alter their appearances all the time.  
-
You can call transgender people transgender, but they do not _need _to be labeled like expired milk. And please, don't interact with these people. I'm sure they would appreciate it.
- 
Transgender does not mean you have to transition. It means that you identify as a gender other than the one assigned to you at birth. Many trans people are happy not to transition fully, and some not at all. Transitioning can be a bitch and a half, that's for sure, but it is not a requirement to be trans. 
-
It's not "a transgender". It's a transgender person or transman/transwoman.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 8, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> See, the problem isn't not being attracted to trans* people's bodies. Most trans* people that I've encountered or friends have recounted interactions with find this acceptable, if sad. (And they're allowed to be disappointed! It's never fun to find a person you're attracted to isn't attracted to you!) The problem is presenting it in a hateful, ignorant, or confrontational way. If you literally say "I am attracted only to women; I don't find MtF transgenders attractive", you are, through your wording, implying that transwomen are not women, you're nominalizing "transgender" which may also be an issue (I genuinely don't know what the current accepted terminology is because I kind of live under a rock in some regards), and you're making a _point_ of excluding transwomen from the group you are attracted to. _This_ is far more likely to be the reason someone would call you transphobic than just not being attracted to transwomen.




no.. youre not implying that at all.

like it or not MtF transgenders have different bodies than non transgender women and that will always be the way (unless humanity ever develops some cyberpunk total new body growing technology)

its not hateful or "transphobic" to not be attracted to masculine body features.

also trans people get needlessly aggressive over this. for some reason most MtFs cant accept rejection and resort to sexist violence and threats.

if lesbians or straight men arent attracted to you, why throw a tantrum? there are plenty of other people, including bisexuals, who might be.

screaming and rioting because someone wont date you is exactly what incels do and it has led to school shootings and other forms of murder.

I like women. But I am a male who looks female.
There are heterosexual women who are into masculinity. Is it bigoted and oppressive that they dont like me? No!!!!!! 

and straight women/gay men rarely get shit for not being interested in trans men..
 it happens, but its much more rare. hmm I wonder why?

Plus also. People exclude trans people from their dating pool for other reasons. clash of politics and belief is a very valid reason to not be attracted to someone. There are female trans-identified people who might fall under my type looks wise, but i would not be able to get along with them for their beliefs.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 8, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> And they can simply be blocked, no? Usually, you don't encounter these people in real life. And if you do? Walk away, and fight back if they attack you and call the police.



actually theyre everywhere and by the time you block or walk away the damage is done. Maybe some people can just shrug that off but some of us are deeply hurt and affected by others saying we're disgusting etc and we cant just ignore it


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm making a separate thread for this there is no need to go off in a Pride thread about LGBT issues.  Let's just be here to celebrate people


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jun 8, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> actually theyre everywhere and by the time you block or walk away the damage is done. Maybe some people can just shrug that off but some of us are deeply hurt and affected by others saying we're disgusting etc and we cant just ignore it


Try not to be hurt by these people. Remember they're wrong. I haven't been insulted for my sexuality because I am closeted in real life, but I have been bullied excessively. It hurt a lot, but I reminded myself that they're wrong and should be tuned out.


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 8, 2018)

So, fun gay fact, apparently there is a quote about Alexander the Great that reads like this:
“Alexander was only defeated once…and that was by Hephaestion’s thighs.”

Al was a complete power bottom. ;P


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 8, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> Try not to be hurt by these people. Remember they're wrong. I haven't been insulted for my sexuality because I am closeted in real life, but I have been bullied excessively. It hurt a lot, but I reminded myself that they're wrong and should be tuned out.



I dont think you understand. I know they are wrong but the fact that they are so common and this is something I hear a lot makes me (and my bf) ashamed of it and want to keep it secret.

I know i am not a "gay bottom slut femboi" but when everyone is screaming that its impossible to ignore and it still hurts. Its better to live this in secret to avoid that.


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 8, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> no.. youre not implying that at all.
> 
> like it or not MtF transgenders have different bodies than non transgender women and that will always be the way (unless humanity ever develops some cyberpunk total new body growing technology)
> 
> ...



Realize that while these kinds of toxicity exist and are real, the people that you are describing often face more toxicity from the other direction because they are a smaller group.
You may have found a group that was very defensive because of being hurt by people trying to invalidate them in other ways.
Swinging to either extreme is harmful. Currently you're making a lot of sweeping generalizations about certain groups that aren't true for all individuals; this is the same problem that you have said is wrong with the LGBT community.
I have dated trans women in the past myself, and one even opened up with,"I am totally fine with you saying no because I am trans and you may prefer women of different genitalia but..." and then proceeded to flirt with me.
She didn't look masculine. Hormones will change that. I couldn't tell her from any cis woman without removing her pants, and she was having surgery to change that. I've seen trans women after surgery. It's identical, and I know my fair share of what genitalia looks like. I just want to get that out of the way because saying that trans women are all going to look masculine or "off" is just completely wrong on a medically verifiable level.  I'm talking muscle and fat distribution levels. I'm talking, even down to the way a person smells and the pheromones they give off changes.
Not that any of that matters for the trans women who don't have any bodily dysphoria but are still just as legitimate and valid.
I'm not saying you were trying to invalidate them, I just want that out there so that I can help ease the pain of any trans women out there that might be reeling in body dysphoria from what you just said and then come in with a one-two punch to let the social dysphoric trans women get their validity feels on as well.

But point is, you got caught up in a group that was toxic in a way that a lot of people won't admit exists, but I won't doubt you. I live in Portland and have been called transphobic because I identify as "queer" instead of "pansexual". Funny enough that wasn't by a trans woman. That was by some hipster cis guy. But I have been in a GSA in which I had to calm a trans woman down because  she was trying to shame a lesbian in the group, calling her transphobic, because she wouldn't date her.
I heard the whole thing play out, I knew the woman that was being flirted on fairly well and I can tell you, there was no transphobia going on. The woman being flirted on just wasn't into femmes.
Trying to calm her down didn't work, this person was an avid Tumblrite and was too caught up in echo chambers to hear the other side. So you're right. This does exist.
But don't get caught up in echo chambers yourself and think that this is all there is. Like I said before, there are terrible people coming in from all sides. I, personally, have seen less of what you are describing, but I have seen it. It does exist. It shouldn't.

No one should exude social pressure to try to change or effect another person's identity or preferences.
Full stop.




Inkblooded said:


> I dont think you understand. I know they are wrong but the fact that they are so common and this is something I hear a lot makes me (and my bf) ashamed of it and want to keep it secret.
> 
> I know i am not a "gay bottom slut femboi" but when everyone is screaming that its impossible to ignore and it still hurts. Its better to live this in secret to avoid that.



I get it. You're a man in pain. People shouldn't be doing that to you. My advice is, if you want a community, build your "community" individual by individual. Find people who are going to accept you without labeling you things you don't identify with and go from there. Not everyone can handle the social pressure and overall foolishness of large groups. 
And by all means if you don't care about having a community and feel just keeping it secret is the best thing for you, keep doing that. You know who you are and only you can hazard a guess as to what's best for you.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 8, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> Realize that while these kinds of toxicity exist and are real, the people that you are describing often face more toxicity from the other direction because they are a smaller group.
> You may have found a group that was very defensive because of being hurt by people trying to invalidate them in other ways.
> Swinging to either extreme is harmful. Currently you're making a lot of sweeping generalizations about certain groups that aren't true for all individuals; this is the same problem that you have said is wrong with the LGBT community.
> I have dated trans women in the past myself, and one even opened up with,"I am totally fine with you saying no because I am trans and you may prefer women of different genitalia but..." and then proceeded to flirt with me.
> ...




im sorry but thats simply not true. again they are not a minority. these people make up the majority.

and its not true that synthetic hormones can make a male look indistinguishable from a female, thats just fact. Even with the effects of HRT, bone structure is different, face is different, voice is different. And even with all the makeup and voice training in the world you can still tell.

Humans are sexually dimorphic creatures and testosterone changes a body a lot. Which is why its harder for MTFs to be convincing, and why the effects of hormone therapy on FTMs are more convincing BUT irreversible.

The only way that males every can pass for females 100% is if they're born with a hormonal condition that affects their body enough, but that is EXTREMELY rare. emphasis on extremely.

Not to mention there are pheromones and gendered behaviour taught from birth, both of which can be unattractive.

I dont see why this is controversial. Trans (as we know it today) is a very recent political belief. Homosexuality has always existed and its not political.

Why should the former take priority over thr latter? Why should people have to go out of their sexuality and comfort zone just to avoid potentially hurting someones feelings - that is, someone who is likely very unstable and violent?

And once again its usually women who get it the worst. As a straight male I do get told I need to "learn to like" male bodies because of "transphobia" but not very often. But most people say its ok for me not to like MTFs.

But my female friends, and all other women who feel the same way, they are harassed relentlessly.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jun 8, 2018)

From  grey asexual to everybody. Hope all is going well for you! No matter you'll have my support  
It doesn't matter what you are, who you're attracted you. Accept yourself, be yourself!

Happy pride everybody.

(trying to get some positive feels into the mix! c'mon people cut the negativity)


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 8, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> im sorry but thats simply not true. again they are not a minority. these people make up the majority.
> 
> and its not true that synthetic hormones can make a male look indistinguishable from a female, thats just fact. Even with the effects of HRT, bone structure is different, face is different, voice is different. And even with all the makeup and voice training in the world you can still tell.
> 
> ...



At this point you're just ignoring what I said outright.
How are you, who by your own admission, are not a part of the community and don't take part in the community think that your anecdotal information trumps mine?
I'm a woman who dates women and I'm telling you that this sexism you're saying happening in the LGBT community, it's not the whole thing, it's not the majority. There may be places that are worse from region to region. Maybe you got that. But I've even traveled across this country. From Mississippi to Maryland to here in Portland, Oregon.
And you're trying to tell me about some massive trans woman conspiracy to make me and women like me have sex with trans women and I'm telling you no.
Perhaps you should consider that your cognitive bias is influencing you a bit too heavily for these sweeping generalizations and outright insults to character by calling trans women violent.
I don't know where your echo chamber is coming from.
I don't know where your information on how trans women look is coming from. Maybe it's coming from ancient studies done on trans women *who started transitioning in there 40s *which are well known to not have the full analysis of how this is affecting trans women who start on hormones earlier in their life, as many in the modern day are.

And trans people have been around since Ancient Mesopotamia. The Mesopotamian equivalent to the term to a trans women is even in the "me", the descriptions of what ancient mesopotamia thought was _*fundamental *_to having a civilization. 


I am trying to give you compassion for what you have experienced, but you're making it hard when you deflect onto talking about trans women , potentially very harmfully, instead of talking about the issues that you have currently facing you yourself.


----------



## Ginza (Jun 8, 2018)

Ayyeee my dudes let’s just chill please. Y’all can debate this elsewhere <3

This thread is for good vibes


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jun 8, 2018)

Fun Gay Fact:
In Egyptian Mythology, Horus is Set's Nephew.  Set seduced and fucked Horus as a form of dominance to lay claim on the throne.


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 8, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Fun Gay Fact:
> In Egyptian Mythology, Horus is Set's Nephew.  Set seduced and fucked Horus as a form of dominance to lay claim on the throne.


Dude. Really? 
Of all the historical gay facts that are actually fun, you had to come in here with incest?


Actual fun gay fact: Eleanor Roosevelt was probably queer and wrote some very gay letters to journalist Lorena Hickok, who was a lesbian.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 8, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Dude. Really?
> Of all the historical gay facts that are actually fun, you had to come in here with incest?
> 
> 
> Actual fun gay fact: Eleanor Roosevelt was probably queer and wrote some very gay letters to journalist Lorena Hickok, who was a lesbian.



Hey, no kinkshaming.


----------



## Ginza (Jun 8, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Dude. Really?
> Of all the historical gay facts that are actually fun, you had to come in here with incest?
> 
> 
> Actual fun gay fact: Eleanor Roosevelt was probably queer and wrote some very gay letters to journalist Lorena Hickok, who was a lesbian.



Idk I think it was interesting


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Hey, no kinkshaming.


...
...
...

dude, I'm kinky. actual incest rape is not cool.


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 8, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Idk I think it was interesting


But is it not a little, I dunno,_ off _to be posting about family members raping each other as a power play as a "gay fun fact" in a thread meant to be celebrating queerness?
Like, incest rape was the kind of thing people used to pearl clutch over because clearly all gays were huge sexual deviants.

Edit to add: Like, Horus and Set weren't even gay. The whole reason it was a power play was because being "defiled" by a man would make the other incapable of ruling because he would then be "womanly". Like, it was such a big no-no for men to get it on that Horus's mom _cut off his hands_ because he had sperm on them. This is not a gay fun fact, this is ancient Egypt being dicks about sex.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jun 8, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> dude, I'm kinky. actual incest rape is not cool.


Idk it was the first thing I could think of because it was on my mind recently while I was reading up Egyptian Mythology.
-
Since it's fundamentally mythology I really thought nothing of it.  The whole thing itself was just... odd.


----------



## Ginza (Jun 8, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> can i just put it out there for any trans people reading this, dick or not you're hot
> edit: but keep in mind i'm working up to asking out someone soooooo yeah you're fucked



Is it who I think it is >w<


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 8, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Idk it was the first thing I could think of because it was on my mind recently while I was reading up Egyptian Mythology.
> -
> Since it's fundamentally mythology I really thought nothing of it.  The whole thing itself was just... odd.


Yeah, Egyptian shit is weird. Read the Tale of Two Brothers (I forget what the original title is). Dude fucking throws his dick in a river to prove he didn't sleep with his brother's wife. Cause that's some fool proof logic there. Then he eventually becomes his own wife's son and is made the next pharaoh. YOLO, I guess?

Anyway, despite "gay" acts happening in the story, it's not actually a very gay friendly one. Ya know, considering all the incest and the rape and the "you can't be leader cause you touched another dude's dick and that's gross".


----------



## Ginza (Jun 8, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Yeah, Egyptian shit is weird. Read the Tale of Two Brothers (I forget what the original title is). Dude fucking throws his dick in a river to prove he didn't sleep with his brother's wife. Cause that's some fool proof logic there. Then he eventually becomes his own wife's son and is made the next pharaoh. YOLO, I guess?
> 
> Anyway, despite "gay" acts happening in the story, it's not actually a very gay friendly one. Ya know, considering all the incest and the rape and the "you can't be leader cause you touched another dude's dick and that's gross".



Lmao that story xD 

But is it a shock they’re so weird? I mean, they were the “unofficial first furries” after all so...


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 8, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Lmao that story xD
> 
> But is it a shock they’re so weird? I mean, they were the “unofficial first furries” after all so...


I'm not shocked. It just is what it is.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jun 8, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Yeah, Egyptian shit is weird. Read the Tale of Two Brothers (I forget what the original title is). Dude fucking throws his dick in a river to prove he didn't sleep with his brother's wife. Cause that's some fool proof logic there. Then he eventually becomes his own wife's son and is made the next pharaoh. YOLO, I guess?
> 
> Anyway, despite "gay" acts happening in the story, it's not actually a very gay friendly one. Ya know, considering all the incest and the rape and the "you can't be leader cause you touched another dude's dick and that's gross".


Das gross.


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 8, 2018)

__
		https://did%3D58868bfe6c8ec66477fa3b5ddb0c472049ded265%3Bid%3D174473549626%3Bkey%3DdSjrbdrFy7jdb34Vt9Tp3w%3Bname%3Dfoxflightstudios

Tag yourself, I'm battleaxe bi


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jun 8, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> __
> https://did%3D58868bfe6c8ec66477fa3b5ddb0c472049ded265%3Bid%3D174473549626%3Bkey%3DdSjrbdrFy7jdb34Vt9Tp3w%3Bname%3Dfoxflightstudios
> 
> Tag yourself, I'm battleaxe bi


I'm sword lesbian


----------



## verneder (Jun 8, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> I'm sword lesbian



I am the same here, but replace that with a biological weapon.

It seems that the thread is back on track. That’s great, I thought we were going to keep arguing.


----------



## Ginza (Jun 8, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> __
> https://did%3D58868bfe6c8ec66477fa3b5ddb0c472049ded265%3Bid%3D174473549626%3Bkey%3DdSjrbdrFy7jdb34Vt9Tp3w%3Bname%3Dfoxflightstudios
> 
> Tag yourself, I'm battleaxe bi



I would be a bisexual badger


----------



## verneder (Jun 8, 2018)

When I was in middle school I told my entire class that I was homosexual, because everyone thought that me and my best friend friend were dating.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jun 8, 2018)

verneder said:


> When I was in middle school I told my entire class that I was homosexual, because everyone thought that me and my best friend friend were dating.


I have a straight friend with a very affectionate bisexual friend and they hold hands and stuff. Their friendship is platonic, but everyone thinks they're dating.


----------



## verneder (Jun 8, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> I have a straight friend with a very affectionate bisexual friend and they hold hands and stuff. Their friendship is platonic, but everyone thinks they're dating.



To tell the truth, if I saw two kids holding hands I would think the same thing.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm exclusively heterosexual. Would having pride in my heterosexuality be considered homophobic?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 8, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> dude, I'm kinky. actual incest rape is not cool.



I'm not into rape but incest is kinda hot


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 8, 2018)

Telnac said:


> I'm exclusively heterosexual. Would having pride in my heterosexuality be considered homophobic?



I'm hetero too but I love yiff dicks what's wrong with me ;-;


----------



## Telnac (Jun 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm hetero too but I love yiff dicks what's wrong with me ;-;


That's easy: you're a furry.


----------



## Ginza (Jun 8, 2018)

Telnac said:


> I'm exclusively heterosexual. Would having pride in my heterosexuality be considered homophobic?



Nope! Be proud of your heterosexuality :3 be proud of whatever sexuality you may have, and don’t let anyone tell you otherwise!


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jun 8, 2018)

verneder said:


> To tell the truth, if I saw two kids holding hands I would think the same thing.


Of course you would. I almost wondered it myself.


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 8, 2018)

Telnac said:


> I'm exclusively heterosexual. Would having pride in my heterosexuality be considered homophobic?


This question has already been answered. Read back if you are remotely interested in finding out why we celebrate pride. If not, then simply enjoy all of the pretty pictures.
Speaking of which, this isn't a pride flag or anything but this crops up among my friend group from time to time but it always amuses me:





I'm "Lawfully butch" almost to the T. 
Ha. Now that I think of it that's a double entendre to my life experiences. 
But I am more like... "pantsuit poverty" instead. 
And part of me hopes I am hot enough to make happily married women with kids question themselves but part of me wants more legitimately that monogamous people stay loyal to the arrangements of their relationship so that poly people like myself don't get a bad reputation for being "homewreckers" any more than we already have so would rebuff any advances from someone who is in a monogamous relationship.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 9, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> This question has already been answered. Read back if you are remotely interested in finding out why we celebrate pride. If not, then simply enjoy all of the pretty pictures.


My question was more tongue-in-cheek than serious.  To each their own, IMO.  I don't take special pride in being heterosexual because that's just a part of who I am, but I can see why someone would take pride in being able express their sexuality especially since being a non-heterosexual doing so could get you locked in prison or worse throughout much of human history.


----------



## katalistik (Jun 9, 2018)

Happy Pride Month! Though my country cannot really enjoy it, since Christians will probably smash all the LGBT people with rocks on the streets, and the government will do the same. Still, no shame in having a rainbow-coloured flag and just wave it around and smile.


----------



## pandasayori (Jun 9, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> __
> https://did%3D58868bfe6c8ec66477fa3b5ddb0c472049ded265%3Bid%3D174473549626%3Bkey%3DdSjrbdrFy7jdb34Vt9Tp3w%3Bname%3Dfoxflightstudios
> 
> Tag yourself, I'm battleaxe bi



Battleax bi, but “two swords no shield bi” is more up my alley~



Galatur René said:


>



The fact that Chaotic Femme is where Chaotic Good would be just makes it even more accurate (well, for me at least). Not a witch or evil but I’m visually weak for pastel goth aesthetics and things that might be considered “witchy”. There are also some parts of Chaotic Neutral that are relatable. Time to become a dank memes seller behind the Wendy’s dumpster and dig up those bad fanfics.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 9, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Happy Pride Month! Though my country cannot really enjoy it, since Christians will probably smash all the LGBT people with rocks on the streets, and the government will do the same. Still, no shame in having a rainbow-coloured flag and just wave it around and smile.



You should join my yiff church and we will spread the degeneracy of Furry everywhere. Everyone will have a perpetual boner and be too horny to start any wars.


----------



## katalistik (Jun 9, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You should join my yiff church and we will spread the degeneracy of Furry everywhere. Everyone will have a perpetual boner and be too horny to start any wars.



With pleasure, everything shall be cleansed by the Fire of Furries and Rainbows.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 9, 2018)

katalistik said:


> With pleasure, everything shall be cleansed by the Fire of Furries and Rainbows.



You got it my dude.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 9, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> And part of me hopes I am hot enough to make happily married women with kids question themselves but part of me wants more legitimately that monogamous people stay loyal to the arrangements of their relationship so that poly people like myself don't get a bad reputation for being "homewreckers" any more than we already have so would rebuff any advances from someone who is in a monogamous relationship.


I'm happily married with furkids _and_ poly? You're welcome to come woo me. 



Telnac said:


> I'm exclusively heterosexual. Would having pride in my heterosexuality be considered homophobic?


I can only speak for my own perspective, but I personally feel that people who have taken pains to figure themselves out, regardless of what the end decision/result is, have every right to take pride in that. Like, my boyfriend's mentioned a friend of his who's gone through a whole bunch of identities trying to find herself, and in the end? She's a cishet woman. I think she deserves credit for taking that journey, no matter that the destination ended up being "default". 

(Plus, of course, from the perspective of Pride as a commemoration of the Stonewall riots, straight people can appreciate that people stood up for queer folks even if it doesn't much impact them personally.)


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 9, 2018)

@ellaerna

can you please not call people queer its not very nice. some liberal parts of the world may not take it offensively anymore  but a lot of places do, and its rude to refer to homosexuality that way.

its unnecessary anyway, just say "homo/bisexual people"

also @Telnac 


There's nothing wrong with straight pride, being proud of your sexuality is dumb and pointless anyway, and if everyone else is making a big deal about it with flags then straight people should too.

Especially since a lot of straight people are deeming themselves LGBT during pride because they're poly, into BDSM, etc.

Also, of all the ugly pride flags, the straight one is maybe the only one that looks nice, its just black and white stripes. I much prefer that and if someone forced me to decorate myself with a dumb flag Id choose that one.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 9, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> can you please not call people queer its not very nice. some liberal parts of the world may not take it offensively anymore  but a lot of places do, and its rude to refer to homosexuality that way.


Queer. :3

I'm sorry, but Queer in my opinion is a umbrella term encompassing everyone who are not heterosexual. People can use it however/whenever they please.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 9, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Is it who I think it is >w<


who would that be?


----------



## Ginza (Jun 9, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> who would that be?



Check your PM’s you degenerate :V


----------



## Ginza (Jun 9, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> @ellaerna
> 
> can you please not call people queer its not very nice. some liberal parts of the world may not take it offensively anymore  but a lot of places do, and its rude to refer to homosexuality that way.
> 
> ...



Hey Ink, could we take this debate elsewhere please? This thread is solely for celebrating <3


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 9, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> I'm happily married with furkids _and_ poly? You're welcome to come woo me.


Then I shall begin straightaway in constructing some romantic prose through which I will attempt to win your heart. 
I shall try to construct such prose now. Are you ready? I am hazarding a guess on your preferences of poetry here, so please don't be too offended if I am wrong but:


Spoiler: Romantic Prose



Intersectional Feminism


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 9, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Queer. :3
> 
> I'm sorry, but Queer in my opinion is a umbrella term encompassing everyone who are not heterosexual. People can use it however/whenever they please.



only in liberal American communities



Ginza said:


> Hey Ink, could we take this debate elsewhere please? This thread is solely for celebrating <3



i have nothing to celebrate, my boyfriend is very sad about being bisexual, i will celebrate him and his strength, i am proud of him for existing and being a lovely boy, but there are no rainbow flags for us


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 9, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> Then I shall begin straightaway in constructing some romantic prose through which I will attempt to win your heart.
> I shall try to construct such prose now. Are you ready? I am hazarding a guess on your preferences of poetry here, so please don't be too offended if I am wrong but:
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, bless your heart! You're off the mark by a fair margin, as it happens, but I appreciate the thought, and the good humor, that went into your post.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jun 9, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> __
> https://did%3D58868bfe6c8ec66477fa3b5ddb0c472049ded265%3Bid%3D174473549626%3Bkey%3DdSjrbdrFy7jdb34Vt9Tp3w%3Bname%3Dfoxflightstudios
> 
> Tag yourself, I'm battleaxe bi


They missed a great opportunity for "Lesbian Lance". *is bothered by the lack of alliteration*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## ellaerna (Jun 9, 2018)

pandasayori said:


> Battleax bi, but “two swords no shield bi” is more up my alley~


I'm more of a greatsword bi myself. 



Inkblooded said:


> can you please not call people queer its not very nice. some liberal parts of the world may not take it offensively anymore but a lot of places do, and its rude to refer to homosexuality that way.
> 
> its unnecessary anyway, just say "homo/bisexual people"


So queer, just like gay or dyke, can definitely be used as a slur and depending on context can not be very nice.
But as a queer, I can take that word back. Just like gay people can use gay. And lesbians can use dyke.
If it makes you feel uncomfortable to be called queer, I definitely will respect that and not call you it.
But I can call myself queer if I want to and using it as a catch-all isn't some slur that we should never use for ourselves.
"We're here, We're queer, Get used to it" 



Le Chat Nécro said:


> They missed a great opportunity for "Lesbian Lance". *is bothered by the lack of alliteration*


It is a darn shame. 

Now for some more fun gay stuff!!


Spoiler





__
		https://did%3Dc481459391dfad28693e31ae59aa218bd6076360%3Bid%3D174139000127%3Bkey%3Du0vTzFxIWThUKVZ9fj7kSQ%3Bname%3Ddefinitelygayrpgideas


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 9, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> Aww, bless your heart! You're off the mark by a fair margin, as it happens, but I appreciate the thought, and the good humor, that went into your post.


Fair enough, I just had to make a random guess. The people on this forum are too individual for such a ploy to work like it does here in Portland. ~laughing softly~


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 9, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> Fair enough, I just had to make a random guess. The people on this forum are too individual for such a ploy to work like it does here in Portland. ~laughing softly~


don't worry, i thought it had a nice ring to it


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jun 9, 2018)

I recently (as in, it happened in the last 72) came to the realization that I'm bisexual.
Probably. At least, that's the closest thing.

And I have to say, I am _not _happy about it.
I'm envious of all of you who can be so _YAAAAY GAY _about it. Don't know how you do it.

So, needless to say, I will not be participating in Pride. It's too colourful and sickeningly optimistic for my black, gothic heart.


----------



## pandasayori (Jun 9, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> It's too colourful and sickeningly optimistic for my black, gothic heart.



Reasons why I love the bi flag. It's dark but not too dark and not too colorful.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 9, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I recently (as in, it happened in the last 72) came to the realization that I'm bisexual.
> Probably. At least, that's the closest thing.
> 
> And I have to say, I am _not _happy about it.
> ...




But its ok that you're bisexual. It doesnt make you any less lovely. You are very wonderful, and I am proud of you


----------



## Zamietka (Jun 10, 2018)

I went to the pride parade on saturday! Even my socially awkward ass managed to meet some cool people uwu

Also maybe some of you will find it cool, there was a rainbow statue made of flowers or something in my city that dumb people kept burning down for obvious reasons
Just before the pride parade, it was put up again. As a big water hologram. try burning that down lmao


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 10, 2018)

Guifrog said:


>


This looks awesome Gui!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jun 10, 2018)

pandasayori said:


> Reasons why I love the bi flag. It's dark but not too dark and not too colorful.



Bi flag...? Dark?
_Not too colorful?_

Are we thinking of the same thing?


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> This looks awesome Gui!


Thank you >_<" *hugs*


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 11, 2018)

Hey, @Infrarednexus, when you post other people's art, make sure you credit them.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 11, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> Hey, @Infrarednexus, when you post other people's art, make sure you credit them.


Whoops. My bad.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## pastelangelic (Jun 11, 2018)

yoo happy pride everyone !!


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 11, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Bi flag...? Dark?
> _Not too colorful?_
> 
> Are we thinking of the same thing?



You dumb ass  i am ashamed of you. Of all the 48,847,90 results on Google Images for "Bisexual Pride Flag" and you choose the one with obvious JPEG blurring.

you are my husband, M.K. and i expected BETTER. i did not go through an entire elaborate courtship ritual and accept your invitation to mate for life, for a man who posts SHITTY JPEGS instead of CLEAN AND SHARP PNGS.

what's next? when i give birth to your offspring will they have jpeg artefacts too? will they be rendered in mere 240p?

i expected better. i battled hard through the perils of home of phobia to be with you, and you were the most high resolution, BUEATIFUL male i have ever seen, yet here you are with jpegs...

Why did the most Beautiful of Angle's fall from grace....???

next time you sleep, I'm going to paint your face ugly bisexual pink. then everyone will know what you've done did.

mods I am just kidding please dont ban me, he is my boyfriend and i am just being playful, i love him really


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 16, 2018)

I am actually going to make it to Portland's Pride festival today. 
I anticipate it to be very exciting. 
I shall be going with my fiancé to the Trans Pride march.


----------



## Simo (Jun 16, 2018)

Wow, huge crowds here in Baltimore for the parade today, and party at Wyman Park Dell right now...was watching from the roof of our building, since it's just one block over. Really diverse crowd out there; walking home from errands, I had to think that one thing I love about Maryland is the mixture of cultures and people...and how at our various festivals, whether Pride, or Artscape, or Hon Fest or The Ukrainian Fest or all these others, how folks set aside differences, and manage to have a good time...and also drink. This city sure loves any reason for a party.  Bit hot out there for me, 90-something, but was nice to see folks having fun.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> Wow, huge crowds here in Baltimore for the parade today, and party at Wyman Park Dell right now...was watching from the roof of our building, since it's just one block over. Really diverse crowd out there; walking home from errands, I had to think that one thing I love about Maryland is the mixture of cultures and people...and how at our various festivals, whether Pride, or Artscape, or Hon Fest or The Ukrainian Fest or all these others, how folks set aside differences, and manage to have a good time...and also drink. This city sure loves any reason for a party.  Bit hot out there for me, 90-something, but was nice to see folks having fun.


I'm fly in to Baltimore in July to visit my dad :3 is it fun?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jun 16, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> You dumb ass  i am ashamed of you. Of all the 48,847,90 results on Google Images for "Bisexual Pride Flag" and you choose the one with obvious JPEG blurring.
> 
> you are my husband, M.K. and i expected BETTER. i did not go through an entire elaborate courtship ritual and accept your invitation to mate for life, for a man who posts SHITTY JPEGS instead of CLEAN AND SHARP PNGS.
> 
> ...



Because I was on mobile, you pasty bipedal amphibian. Also, I was lazy, and I didn't feel like digging through broken links and Pintrest results to find a cleaner image.

Besides, who cares? It's not like it's making the already-ugly flag much uglier.

Speaking of ugly, that's how I'm feeling about my sexuality right now. I alternate between _"this sucks but I can live with it" _and _"I'm a fucking depraved monster, I disgust myself, I shouldn't be alive".
_
Once again, the last few days have been difficult. Doesn't help that us bisexual people get shit for it, especially if you're like me and your attraction ratio between females and males isn't even.

I'm also currently ticked off by the fact that now I used the bisexual label once, all the gay dudes think I'm _one of them_ and are really, REALLY overstepping boundaries.

Listen, you might have been _'out and proud' _for years, fully enjoy being gay and have no self hatred whatsoever, but not everyone does. Don't call me gay or joke about me being "super gay XDD", I'm not even gay. Don't call me a queer. Don't call me a fag. And for fucks sake, DON'T DM ME PICTURES OF YOUR ASSHOLE OR YOUR ANAL PLUG, I DON'T WANT TO SEE THAT! Even if I was full gay I wouldn't want to see that. Jesus christ.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 17, 2018)

*Puts bum photo away.*
3:"'


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jun 17, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008232443667763200I'd hate to put this thread on a sad note but I thought this was worth sharing.


----------



## Cawdabra (Jun 17, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008232443667763200I'd hate to put this thread on a sad note but I thought this was worth sharing.


That's awful. Apparently he's not dead yet so there might be hope.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 17, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008232443667763200I'd hate to put this thread on a sad note but I thought this was worth sharing.


It IS worth sharing. It sheds some light on what is going on in those countries.


----------



## Ginza (Jun 17, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008232443667763200I'd hate to put this thread on a sad note but I thought this was worth sharing.



It’s disgusting how hateful some people can be. I will never understand how anyone could be so cruel. This is honestly heartbreaking.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jun 17, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008232443667763200I'd hate to put this thread on a sad note but I thought this was worth sharing.


You know, seeing this made me tear up. That's so sad. I hate to see another person fall victim to this sort of thing and taking their own life. People say we don't need rights anymore, but it's not that way for every country, as seen here. Your life having to be in danger because of your sexual attraction is a terrible thing and I really hope that homophobia will go away in the future. We're losing wonderful people left and right.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 17, 2018)

i would post a video of gay lizard mating i found but i think its too NSFW. so instead i will share with you a fact i learned from @KILL.MAIM.KILL 

did you know LIZARDS are known to have HOMOSEXUAL RELATIONS? both gay lizards and lesbian lizards. some lizard species are female only so there's a lot of gay lizard activity.

according to @KILL.MAIM.KILL male lizards are often"not picky" or perhaps dumb when it comes to mating. he says thats probably why we're together


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jun 17, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> You know, seeing this made me tear up. That's so sad. I hate to see another person fall victim to this sort of thing and taking their own life. People say we don't need rights anymore, but it's not that way for every country, as seen here. Your life having to be in danger because of your sexual attraction is a terrible thing and I really hope that homophobia will go away in the future. We're losing wonderful people left and right.



The person survived.  They're recovering in surgery right now   Things are looking up.

They'll have to go into hiding for now it seems.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jun 17, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> The person survived.  They're recovering in surgery right now   Things are looking up.
> 
> They'll have to go into hiding for now it seems.


That's a relief, I really hope they'll be OK.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jun 17, 2018)

It's going to suck when that person has to possibly face some sort of sharia court. Like, I'm not fond of the whole pride thing but I don't think that individual lives should be in jeopardy simply for being something that someone else doesn't like. I really hope RIZZ doesn't have to face any charges, and if it does come to that point, I hope the people who did this realize that they took the life away from another human being over a disagreement with his lifestyle instead of looking at his merit.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jun 17, 2018)

I for one can't wait to go to Chechnya and fucking die.


----------



## Mach (Jun 18, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> i would post a video of gay lizard mating i found but i think its too NSFW. so instead i will share with you a fact i learned from @KILL.MAIM.KILL
> 
> did you know LIZARDS are known to have HOMOSEXUAL RELATIONS? both gay lizards and lesbian lizards. some lizard species are female only so there's a lot of gay lizard activity.
> 
> according to @KILL.MAIM.KILL male lizards are often"not picky" or perhaps dumb when it comes to mating. he says thats probably why we're together


Respectfully, I must ask how this germane to either Pride Month or Izzy's current tragedy, which this indirectly detracts from. If you want to discuss the phenomenon of homosexual relations among other species in the natural world, may I suggest creating another thread to do so? There has been enough derailment of this thread, deliberate or accidental.


KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I for one can't wait to go to Chechnya and fucking die.


I would hope that your life is not so terrible that you would feel this is viable option to alleviate your pain. The situation in Chechnya is exactly the type of situation that displays members of the global QUILTBAG community still face existential struggles even today. This is a time for celebrating the progress that has been made for our QUILTBAG friend's rights, but it is also a time to remember we must push for more liberal and egalitarian attitudes and policies toward QUILTBAG individuals globally.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 18, 2018)

rude, i have every right to be here as much as people spamming rainbow furry art

also "quiltbag" lol... its "lgbt"


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 18, 2018)

reminder: pride month was made for


homosexual (gay or lesbian) people
bisexual people
people questioning their sexuality

pride month is NOT for:

BDSM
dd/lg
adult babies
furries
people who have more than one partner but are still straight
people who only feel sexual attraction on Wednesdays if their partner is wearing a blue tie and there has not been a shortage of corn
straight women who wear their hair short
straight men who wear their hair long
people who think that applying eyeliner makes them "a different gender"
otherkin
straight people who call themselves "queer" because they crossdressed once
crossdressers in general
violent misogynists
straight men who watch lesbian/gay porn
straight men who wach futa/"trap" hentai
people who call themselves "traps"
people with foot fetishes
asexuals who are literally just straight

i mean cmon. this pride month i've seen mostly people who it isnt even for. trans is taking up 90% of it, then its kinksters/poly/ddlg/asexuals/otherkin, and then that tiny remaining slice is gay men. nothing for bisexual people or lesbians. as usual.


----------



## Mach (Jun 18, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> rude, i have every right to be here as much as people spamming rainbow furry art


You have a right to be here, but you do not have a right to be rude here.


----------



## Kyr (Jun 18, 2018)

Rainbows and such.






Wait does this mean if i tell someone to go suck a dick this month they'll take it as a compliment?


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jun 18, 2018)

Kyr said:


> Rainbows and such.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh all I can do is cringe whenever I see Vladmir Putin. He is such a creep! X.x

Edit: Besides that I am an openly gay man, and I am thankful that I can be open to others about my orientation. I feel sympathy for anyone who cannot come out of the closet.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 18, 2018)

Happy Pride Month Everyone
​


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 18, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> also "quiltbag" lol... its "lgbt"





Inkblooded said:


> i mean cmon. this pride month i've seen mostly people who it isnt even for. trans is taking up 90% of it, then its kinksters/poly/ddlg/asexuals/otherkin, and then that tiny remaining slice is gay men. nothing for bisexual people or lesbians. as usual.


I hope you realize the irony of insisting the "correct" acronym is LGB*T* and then attempting to exclude trans* people from it? 

Exclusionism doesn't belong in my Pride. If you feel it's for you, it damn well is. (Also calling ace people "straight" is rude as fuck, JSYK.)


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 18, 2018)

It would be nice to get into a relationship this Pride Month but that'll probably never happen because the universe hates me. Not that bloke in Last Post Wins, you wierdos.


----------



## Cawdabra (Jun 18, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Oh all I can do is cringe whenever I see Vladmir Putin. He is such a creep! X.x


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 18, 2018)

I admitted to my irl friends that I am bi.
It worked out extremely well.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jun 18, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> I admitted to my irl friends that I am bi.
> It worked out extremely well.



Define extremely well.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 18, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Define extremely well.


They didn't mind or care in the slightest.
I basically said it and they moved on like it was nothing other than one friend's acknowledgement that it was cool that I was able to admit such. Which is all I could ever ask really.


----------



## Kyr (Jun 18, 2018)

@Inkblooded  Don't spit out vitriol, swallow it like a good boy. :3

(also it's no one's pride, it's international faggotry appreciation month)


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 18, 2018)

I am the personification of faggotry :3


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jun 18, 2018)

Mach said:


> I would hope that your life is not so terrible that you would feel this is viable option to alleviate your pain. The situation in Chechnya is exactly the type of situation that displays members of the global QUILTBAG community still face existential struggles even today. This is a time for celebrating the progress that has been made for our QUILTBAG friend's rights, but it is also a time to remember we must push for more liberal and egalitarian attitudes and policies toward QUILTBAG individuals globally.



I mean yeah, my life _is _that terrible, which is I was joking about it.

That's all implying that the _anti-gay murderers _in Chechnya are actually real. They may just be an urban legend. After all, American media has lied about my country before and will continue to do so. They'll write anything and everything to make Russia and all it's inhabitiants seem like scary boogeymen, bloodthirsty monsters who hate everyone and everything.

Let's not forget that a form of gay conversion therapy is not only legal in the US, but actively supported by many. That's what making children transgender is. Most parents with "trans" kids push their kids to transition because they're scared of having a gay kid. (they think gender non-conforming = gay)

I've never been to Chechnya, but I wouldn't actually be scared. I don't fully believe the fuss is real, not until I've seen it. And if it is, hey, cool. I probably deserve to be put in a death camp. Won't be mad about it.



quoting_mungo said:


> I hope you realize the irony of insisting the "correct" acronym is LGB*T* and then attempting to exclude trans* people from it?
> 
> Exclusionism doesn't belong in my Pride. If you feel it's for you, it damn well is. (Also calling ace people "straight" is rude as fuck, JSYK.)



I hope you realized that you completely glossed over the fact that he was complaining that trans people were taking up the vast majority of Pride, NOT that they're included in any form.

Though even if he was, that's a valid criticism. It's only been "LGBT" since the 90s, the trans part was tacked on later and only because of transvestites/drag queens. As in, gay male things.

Also,"gender identity" has fuck all to do with sexuality, so I'm of the opinion that they shouldn't be included. (for being trans, obviously if they're gay as a lot of MTFs/FTMs are, then sure)

Seems pointless and a little insulting considering that straight trans people don't know what it's like to struggle with being LGB. It's like saying people with depression should be tacked onto the acronym.

That and they're pro-conversion therapy, among other things.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jun 18, 2018)

Mach said:


> You have a right to be here, but you do not have a right to be rude here.



Not every L/G/B person is unquestionably happy with their sexuality. It wasn't easy for all of us. He, and anyone else, has a right to be upset, because living this way is upsetting shit.


----------



## verneder (Jun 18, 2018)

I am glad that I live a country where my sexuality is accepted, I pray for the people who live in one that doesn’t, but I don’t think about it to much. There’s not much one American Faggot can do.


----------



## Mach (Jun 18, 2018)

Let preface this by saying I am not interested in turning this into yet another fight thread, but I see no one bothering to correct the record on this and in light of recent events, there may be those who take exception to what you have about the anti-OUILTBAG purges in Chechnya. If I am wrong and I am stirring up something best left alone, please let me know and I will promptly cease and desist. Disclaimer given.


KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> That's all implying that the _anti-gay murderers _in Chechnya are actually real. They may just be an urban legend. After all, American media has lied about my country before and will continue to do so. They'll write anything and everything to make Russia and all it's inhabitiants seem like scary boogeymen, bloodthirsty monsters who hate everyone and everything.


I want to address to last part of this quote regarding the America media. America media coverage of the current anti-QUILTBAG purges unfolding in Russia has entirely cited the Chechen Republic authorities as being the party responsible. The Chechnya Republic is a part of the greater Russian Federation, but has limited autonomy. In fact, many pro-QUILTBAG allies in Russia have been attempting to secure visas for survivors of the gay concentration camps and other vulnerable Chechens so they could evacuate to Russia, though they have admittedly met with resistance in obtaining them.

www.bbc.com: Chechen gay men finding refuge abroad

Furthermore, the current governmental structure of the Russian Federation precludes the majority of the population from having input in political decisions. Elements ,or even the majority, of the population may support the purges in Chechnya, but they are not dictating them. It would also be fair to say Vladimir Putin is concerned about the situation since he has dispatched an investigative team to Chechnya. 

www.csmonitor.com: Chechnya's anti-gay pogrom: Too much even for the Kremlin?

www.theguardian.com: Russia investigates 'gay purge' in Chechnya

It is also worth noting that Chechen officials are attempting to sabotage the team's investigation.

abcnews.go.com: International News: Latest Headlines, Video and Photographs from Around the World -- People, Places, Crisis, Conflict, Culture, Change, Analysis and Trends

If you require confirmation, there has corroboration from the global media establishment, human rights groups, and even admissions from your own government as you have seen above. Some quotes for evidence:


> Accounts of the abuse began emerging in April. Chechen authorities have reportedly detained at least 100 gay and bi men and probably many more, using social media and informants to find them, then imprisoning them for a period in which they are beaten and subjected to electric shocks. They are often released into the custody of their families, but they remain in danger, even from relatives, once their gay relationships are exposed in the deeply homophobic republic, with officials calling on families to kill gay members. At least three men have died while imprisoned, but some survivors have escaped to other countries, where they have told their stories. The persecution has been condemned by many world leaders, but Donald Trump has yet to speak about it.


www.advocate.com: Vice Explores Chechen Prison, But Officials Still Deny Antigay Persecution


> VICE News showed the footage of Kataev to a man who said he was held and beaten at Argun center. The man asked to remain anonymous to protect his safety. He recognized both the prison buildings and Ayub Kataev. The victim claimed he’d been electrocuted inside the complex and added that he was “200 percent” certain that he remembered being brought to his knees and beaten by the warden.


news.vice.com: Inside the Chechen prison where gay men say they were tortured


----------



## Mach (Jun 19, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Let's not forget that a form of gay conversion therapy is not only legal in the US, but actively supported by many. That's what making children transgender is. Most parents with "trans" kids push their kids to transition because they're scared of having a gay kid. (they think gender non-conforming = gay)


Conversion therapy is a pseudo-scientific practice purported by individuals with questionable credentials to change individuals from a homosexual or bisexual orientation to a heterosexual orientation. There is no reliable evidence from any credible academic or medical authority that sexual orientation can be changed and medical bodies routinely warn that conversion therapy practices are ineffective and can be potentially harmful to the subjects involved. The American Psychiatric Association has long been opposed to conversion therapy on these grounds.


> In December of 1998, the Board of Trustees issued a position statement that the American Psychiatric Association opposes any psychiatric treatment, such as "reparative" or conversion therapy, which is based upon the assumption that homosexuality per se is a mental disorder or based upon the a priori assumption that a patient should change his/her sexual homosexual orientation. ... The validity, efficacy and ethics of clinical attempts to change an individual's sexual orientation have been challenged. To date, there are no scientifically rigorous outcome studies to determine either the actual efficacy or harm of "reparative" treatments.


web.archive.org: 200001
As to the point that many conservative Americans subscribe to the practice, many individuals subscribe to a wide variety of pseudo-scientific beliefs, but it would be extremely detrimental to endorse a poor practice simply because it has a large following.

As for the parents of gay children pushing their children to become transgendered, most medical extremely hesitant to perform such procedures on children in the United States and often caution parents to wait until the child is a teenager at minimum since transitional surgeries are major medical procedures. It also allow the child to consider the choice for a longer period. Anecdotally, I would also muse that you are assuming every family unit can afford to pay for their child to transition or is more open to their child changing their gender than their sexual orientation. This is a rather large assumption.


KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I've never been to Chechnya, but I wouldn't actually be scared. I don't fully believe the fuss is real, not until I've seen it. And if it is, hey, cool. I probably deserve to be put in a death camp. Won't be mad about it.


I have already addressed your concerns that the current pogrom against the QUILTBAG individuals in the Chechen Republic is false, but I would like say that though I vehemently disagree you, I find it difficult to believe you deserve death. You appear to face a level of discrimination that few on this forum understand and that colored your perceptions of the world at large. Some may see your constant reiteration of your views as trolling, but I see as a reminder that things are not equal everywhere and those live in fear and despair during Pride Month rather than happiness and celebration. There are those who want to see you banned, but I would like to continue to talk to you, partly to persuade you embrace a new perspective and partly because I believe there are those who need to be reminded what most conservative establishments truly believe about QUILTBAG issues before they happily pick and choose what conservative values trumpet. More importantly, if I can give you hope during this current chapter of your life, I would like to help if you let me. I hope I am not being too dramatic.

That said, I realize these little dispatches can be extremely tedious and disruptive this thread and the forum in general, so I would invite to message me privately so we can continue these dialogues discreetly.

I wish you a good morning/afternoon/evening/night.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 19, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> I hope you realize the irony of insisting the "correct" acronym is LGB*T* and then attempting to exclude trans* people from it?
> 
> Exclusionism doesn't belong in my Pride. If you feel it's for you, it damn well is. (Also calling ace people "straight" is rude as fuck, JSYK.)



of course you ignored everything i said just to go BUT THE TRANSPHOBIA!!! even though i said theyre taking up 90% of pride... when it was never even for them.... and they call actual gay people "transphobic" for not wanting to sleep with the opposite sex

i do not consider myself "LGBT" or "queer" and this is why, i dont want to share a community with sexist homophobes.

@Mach 

dude... stop
there is no "anti quiltbag" people im chechnya. Its ANTI-GAY and ONLY ANTI-GAY. chechnyans do not CARE nor even know about stupid shit lile nonbinary genderqueer asexual etc... And many extremist homophobic places ACCEPT trans and all that, because they think its a "Gay cure"

when you claim that violent homophobia is a "quiltbag issue" youre erasing and trivizing  the suffering of lesbian, gay and bisexual people.

idiot americans who think their gender is "space primxe enby uwu" wont and will never know what its like to be literally hated or HURT for being gay, its not remotely comparable


This is why I say LGB and no more. Because youre not oppressed for being an "enby" or a fetishists or a babyfur or a crossdresser. you just arent and youre appropriating something that isnt yours.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 19, 2018)

oh and back on topic... Im very annoyed by the "Pride" in my country. It doesnt help anyone. its imported crap that the Americans/English brought over (im pretty sure our parades have 3x the American tourists than people who actually live here) and they are just trying to make a profit.

im pretty sure Pride is just an excuse to sell merch...seeing how it doesnt actually help gay/bi people. ooooh if i buy an ugly flag will me and my boyfriend both be cured of self hatred and guilt? no, eat a turd


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 19, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> no, eat a turd


But they stink ;w;
I have better things to eat


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 19, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> of course you ignored everything i said just to go BUT THE TRANSPHOBIA!!! even though i said theyre taking up 90% of pride... when it was never even for them.... and they call actual gay people "transphobic" for not wanting to sleep with the opposite sex


That's selective reading/interpretation on your part. I didn't mention "transphobia" at all - I pointed out the irony of you including trans* people one moment and excluding them the next. That's calling you on hypocrisy, not on your bad takes about trans* people. 

I addressed the substance of your post in the second paragraph of mine. You even quoted it. Exclusionism is contrary to what I feel is the spirit of Pride. Exclusionism is (generally) the product of people not understanding the population they want to exclude - it's easy to, as a gay person, look at asexuals and see someone who passes as straight. This breeds the same sort of resentment that results in bi erasure from gay people, and ignores how relationship-centric western culture generally is, resulting in bad takes like "you're not oppressed" and "you don't belong with us" when the truth is that there are many things in common between the shit LGB people get and the shit ace people get about their sexuality. (Up to and including awful things like corrective rape.)

Similar goes for polyamory - it's part of someone's sexuality, it's not generally socially accepted, and many of the shitty comments made about/to poly people very much resemble the shitty comments bi people get. The prejudice is of a kind, discovering that you are poly can absolutely be part of figuring out your sexuality, excluding poly from Pride is just arbitrarily exclusionist far as I'm concerned.

Let people decide whether they belong. They probably know their identity and sexuality better than you do, and it makes you look less like a total dickbag than trying to police who gets to be included.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 19, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> That's selective reading/interpretation on your part. I didn't mention "transphobia" at all - I pointed out the irony of you including trans* people one moment and excluding them the next. That's calling you on hypocrisy, not on your bad takes about trans* people.
> 
> I addressed the substance of your post in the second paragraph of mine. You even quoted it. Exclusionism is contrary to what I feel is the spirit of Pride. Exclusionism is (generally) the product of people not understanding the population they want to exclude - it's easy to, as a gay person, look at asexuals and see someone who passes as straight. This breeds the same sort of resentment that results in bi erasure from gay people, and ignores how relationship-centric western culture generally is, resulting in bad takes like "you're not oppressed" and "you don't belong with us" when the truth is that there are many things in common between the shit LGB people get and the shit ace people get about their sexuality. (Up to and including awful things like corrective rape.)
> 
> ...



pride ISNT for everyone. do you know anything about LGB history? this isnt a fun party where eveyones invited (though its marketed that way) it's specifically for homosexual and bisexual people.


"let people decide whether they belong" and "dont exclude anyone" is ridiculous, and homophobic too because if you allow everyone it takes away from LGB people. which i've aleady seen.

it's like throwing a fit over International Women's day because you're a man and saying "OMG THIS SHOULD BE FOR MEN AND NONBINARIES TOO." or getting upset over black history month because it doesn't include white people and everyone else.


If you are being "excluded" from Pride it means you arent prejudiced against and its not for you. It should be something for helping LGB people, not selling flashy merchandise and celebrating straightness.


----------



## Kyr (Jun 19, 2018)

You are what you eat.

And that's why i'm a dick.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 19, 2018)

Kyr said:


> You are what you eat.
> 
> And that's why i'm a dick.



thats why i'm me, self vore is self love, REMEMBER EVERYONE IT'S LGBTV+ AND THE V IS FOR VORE!!!


----------



## Cawdabra (Jun 19, 2018)

Kyr said:


> You are what you eat.
> 
> And that's why i'm a dick.


That's why I don't eat fruit. :V


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jun 19, 2018)

@Mach 

Is there _anything _more condescending and obnoxious than people acting holier-than-thou while pretending it's "helping" the person they're talking down upon? I don't think so.

Sorry buddy, but even in the rare chance you seriously are trying to help for real, you can't help me. Unless you know a foolproof way of changing your sexuality, or magically curing a lifetime of insecurity and guilt, no thanks.

Also, yeah, refer to what Ink said about "quiltbag." 



Inkblooded said:


> thats why i'm me, self vore is self love, REMEMBER EVERYONE IT'S LGBTV+ AND THE V IS FOR VORE!!!



Considering men who are attracted to the behaviour of toddlers, voyeurs, and bigamists are all considered "queer" now, then I see no reason 

I'm being serious. If pride is for "everyone," give me one good reason why people with voreaphilia shouldn't be, how do you say, "QUILTBAG". Or hell, people who dislike tomatos. WE NEED REPRESENTATION TOO!


----------



## Mach (Jun 19, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> @Mach
> 
> Is there _anything _more condescending and obnoxious than people acting holier-than-thou while pretending it's "helping" the person they're talking down upon? I don't think so.
> 
> ...



I did not mean to be condescending and if I offer to help someone, I mean it. Referring to my previous post, I can not change your sexuality, obviously, but perhaps I can, or maybe some other user or even a group of users, could offer a support system to help you with the insecurity and guilt. If you want. You say things I strongly disagree with, but we can both agree you are clearly experiencing pain in your life. You should have help with that, however small.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 20, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> pride ISNT for everyone. do you know anything about LGB history? this isnt a fun party where eveyones invited (though its marketed that way) it's specifically for homosexual and bisexual people.


You seriously want to exclude gender nonconforming people from the commemoration of the Stonewall riots. Riots that were provoked in part by police's mistreatment of gender nonconforming people. And then you have the gall to imply _I'm_ ignorant of the history of Pride. 

You trying to dictate who does and doesn't get to participate in Pride is frankly hypocritical. You keep saying you're straight. By your own reasoning, it's not for you. The people organizing the local Pride festival sure don't agree with your exclusionist views.



Inkblooded said:


> If you are being "excluded" from Pride it means you arent prejudiced against and its not for you.


Maybe consider _not_ telling other people what prejudices they have and haven't faced? I can tell you right now that some of the shit I've gotten for being poly has been _verbatim_ some of the same phrases that get uttered to/about bisexuals. Is it magically not prejudice anymore because it happens to be about me maintaining multiple romantic relationships instead of being attracted to multiple genders? Because it sure seemed prejudiced to me.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 20, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> You seriously want to exclude gender nonconforming people from the commemoration of the Stonewall riots. Riots that were provoked in part by police's mistreatment of gender nonconforming people. And then you have the gall to imply _I'm_ ignorant of the history of Pride.
> 
> You trying to dictate who does and doesn't get to participate in Pride is frankly hypocritical. You keep saying you're straight. By your own reasoning, it's not for you. The people organizing the local Pride festival sure don't agree with your exclusionist views.



as a gender nonconforming person, yes i am.
the biggest reason that gender noncomforming people got shit back then is because they were believed to be gay, ie being a feminine male or masculine female was thought to be a symptom of being gay/lesbian. and also a lot of open GNC people back then were gay but not anymore.

but thats bullshit. being gender nonconforming has nothing to do with sexuality. There are plenty of gender non conforming straight people, and people like me who don't qualify as LGB.

If they dont experience homophobia, they shouldnt be part of it, period, because thats a unique experience. Pride was started because people literally hated gay, bisexual and lesbian people, not because the local weirdos and fetishists felt a little bit unwanted now and again.


I don't think my country cares about LGBT, they just hop on the bandwagon, and hold Pride because its a HUGE oppurtunity for tourist money.

It's always about the money. if it didnt pay I douby we'd have it. 



quoting_mungo said:


> Maybe consider _not_ telling other people what prejudices they have and haven't faced? I can tell you right now that some of the shit I've gotten for being poly has been _verbatim_ some of the same phrases that get uttered to/about bisexuals. Is it magically not prejudice anymore because it happens to be about me maintaining multiple romantic relationships instead of being attracted to multiple genders? Because it sure seemed prejudiced to me.



somehow I have trouble believing that. and by the way i am talking about real life, someone being a meanie on the internet does not count as real oppression.

and also, as a former polyamorous person (well i still have the feelings but i dont act on it so much anymore) criticism of it is justified.
polyamory rarely ever works and all the "happy" poly couples are just FWBs, not romantic and certainly not married. it seems like a cute idea in theory but it all falls apart when applied to reality. i tried it with other people who considered themselves "poly" and it ended badly, which is something i'll regret forever

and of course theres plenty of evidence that proves it doesnt work, and sometimes that we're not meant to be that way, but im sure you will ignore all that as i did in the name of being RADICAL and STICKING IT TO THE MAN!!!!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 20, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> somehow I have trouble believing that. and by the way i am talking about real life, someone being a meanie on the internet does not count as real oppression.


Of course you do. Of course you want to keep moving the goalposts when challenged. 



Inkblooded said:


> polyamory rarely ever works and all the "happy" poly couples are just FWBs, not romantic and certainly not married. it seems like a cute idea in theory but it all falls apart when applied to reality.


Wait, what? Did you just... arbitrarily declare my marriage nonexistant because I'm in a stable poly relationship? Of all the...
I _am_ married, my husband and I have a boyfriend whom we'd happily bring into the marriage if the legal structure for it existed. We discuss relationship concerns as a group, we make plans for the future as a group, and we support each other because we love each other.
I also have FWBs, and I _think_ (by which I mean "yes, absolutely, without a doubt") I can tell the difference between my relationship with the friend I sleep with sometimes and my relationship with my boyfriend. 
You are, right now, doing a remarkably good job of illustrating that there _is_ prejudice against polyamory, and being right offensive in the process. 



Inkblooded said:


> but thats bullshit. being gender nonconforming has nothing to do with sexuality. There are plenty of gender non conforming straight people, and people like me who don't qualify as LGB.


If you believe non-LGB people have no part of Pride, you should not be sitting there trying to gatekeep Pride. It's hypocritical as fuck - by trying to dictate who is welcome you _are_ including yourself. Now, I have no ideological problem with you saying "I'm a guy with a boyfriend - I feel like Pride concerns me" - that's exactly how I think Pride should work. I _do_ however have a problem with you harping on about how Pride is only for LGB and how the rest of the QUILTBAG community is ruining it, because you're shouldering your way into a space that you yourself say is not for you. Hold yourself to your own damn standards.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 20, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> Of course you do. Of course you want to keep moving the goalposts when challenged.
> 
> 
> Wait, what? Did you just... arbitrarily declare my marriage nonexistant because I'm in a stable poly relationship? Of all the...
> ...



never am I claiming to be a part of it. I dont have to be to point out the obvious.

"pride" is for HOMOSEXUAL amd BISEXUAL people. not either of those? then it's not for you. and its incredibly rude to use an actual issue like homophobia when you're not gay. using someone else's struggles to make it all about your trivial fetish/lifestyle decision is incredibly selfish

somehow I dont think the lesbians and gay men of the past who started the gay rights movement would be happy about heterosexual "kinky" people who think they're "queer" for having a fetish or engaging in polygamy taking up space i  pride.

also you keep ignoring my points, lol.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 20, 2018)

Kyr said:


> Y'know. Back in the depths of time, the word gay used to mean happy.
> 
> Currently i see little happiness in this thread, i just see two faggots arguing about definitions and technicalities.
> 
> ...


Going by the old definition I am definitely gay. :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 20, 2018)

Kyr said:


> Y'know. Back in the depths of time, the word gay used to mean happy.
> 
> Currently i see little happiness in this thread, i just see two faggots arguing about definitions and technicalities.
> 
> ...


I know right. It's that simple. Just be yourself and be proud of it.

Don't be assholes and ruin this thread for the sake of trying to win an argument.

Happy pride month again.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Going by the old definition I am definitely gay. :3


So what percentage gay does that make you now Yaka? (Just so I can quote it afterwards.)


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 20, 2018)

Shall we colorize both the thread and month a little more with some news? :3

The World Health Organization will stop classifying transgender people as mentally ill - CNN


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 20, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Shall we colorize both the thread and month a little more with some news? :3
> 
> The World Health Organization will stop classifying transgender people as mentally ill - CNN


This will make a lot of people much happier. There was a time when most people used to think gays were mentally ill as well. We have come a long way.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> So what percentage gay does that make you now Yaka? (Just so I can quote it afterwards.)


Still at 10%. :V


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jun 20, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Shall we colorize both the thread and month a little more with some news? :3
> 
> The World Health Organization will stop classifying transgender people as mentally ill - CNN



Oh boy, declassifying a mental illness as a registered mental illness in the name of _progression! _What could possibly go wrong?



Infrarednexus said:


> This will make a lot of people much happier. There was a time when most people used to think gays were mentally ill as well. We have come a long way.



We used to think gays were mentally ill; now they're just _transphobic bigots. _YAY PROGRESS!!!

If you can't tell already, I'm bitter because the LGBT literally does not care about people like me. I mean, their concern for actual gay and bisexual men these days is limited, but when they do care it's only the flashy, flamboyant, _out and proud _crowd that get any mention.

So, what do people like me, who struggle with their sexuality and shame get? I'm supposed to just shut up and choose to be happy about it or something.
Yeah, because that totally works!

And honestly? A homophobic and gay-hating society seems more comforting to me than a far-left "QUILTBAG" society.
That just shows how fucked the present is right now. Would literally rather be told to burn in hell than to "EMBRACE QUEERNESS, BE A SLUT, YAAAASSSS BOI WERK IT, ALL IDENTITTIES ARE VALID."

I mean, at least Hell is fictional; unfortunately rowdy and sexually invasive LGBT activists aren't.
_
_


----------



## Mach (Jun 20, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> If you can't tell already, I'm bitter because the LGBT literally does not care about people like me. I mean, their concern for actual gay and bisexual men these days is limited, but when they do care it's only the flashy, flamboyant, _out and proud _crowd that get any mention.


Respectfully, if the LGBT community or the global community in general did not care about you or those like you who are struggling live in the face of discrimination and persecution because of their sexuality, we would not be hearing about the gay concentration camps in the Chechnya nor the general oppression of homosexual citizens in Russia. Furthermore, the World Health Organization opting not to classify transgender individuals as mentally ill is similar to how homosexuality was disqualified from being considered a mental illness. There are numerous groups around the world working to improve the lives of gays and bisexuals living under oppressive governments. There is also help for those who are struggling personally with their sexuality due to internal and or external reasons.


KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> So, what do people like me, who struggle with their sexuality and shame get? I'm supposed to just shut up and choose to be happy about it or something.


Now, sometimes in the celebration and happiness of Pride Month, it is easy to forget that there are those who can not take part in the festivities or even live a normal life due being discriminated against by others or because they are struggling personally to reconcile with their sexuality. That deserves not to be swept under rug. I would invite you to describe what your personal struggles are so that other users know this. I would invite other users to engage you as well. Pride Month is a time of education as well as of celebration.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 22, 2018)

Can anyone help me figure something out about myself a bit?
Something I'm a bit confused by is that generally, I find myself attracted to women more than men and more often, however whenever I imagine myself with someone or fantasize, I only ever see myself with men. Why would that be/what would cause that? Its something I find...odd and am a bit confounded by.


KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Right, so I can be given some copy-and-paste monotone speech about how I just need to _be positive _and _love myself? _Don't waste your energy.


I mean people can't really help you if you don't explain your problems. Maybe the response you'd get would be useless to you, but being useless is the absolute worst possible outcome right? Its not like you'd have something to lose explaining such. People just want to help at the end of the day.


KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Of keeping my relationship secret because if I don't, people will feel entitled to knowing all the details about it, including intimiate ones, and I'll forever be seen as a trope and not an individual person with feelings.


Do you mean like how some people will look at someone being gay as "the gay guy" rather than as their own individual person? That it'd be seen as an important personality trait with stereotypes attached? Because if that's what you're getting at, that is something annoying that people need to improve on. I imagine the very flamboyant and outward people make it harder due to them being "the face" of being gay so to speak. (not that there's anything wrong with being out and flamboyant). I'm not really sure what could be done about that however, except perhaps by getting onto people for stereotyping and explaining that being gay doesn't imply particular traits beyond an interest in the same sex.


----------



## Mach (Jun 22, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Right, so I can be given some copy-and-paste monotone speech about how I just need to _be positive _and _love myself? _Don't waste your energy.


No, I would talk about you could do help yourself, how I could help you, and the resources and groups that can help you if you truly want assistance. It may take months or even years, but the help is real. I am straight and care about you and what you are going through. I can assure that they are many in the LGBT community in the United States who care about LGBT members in other countries and are actively working to raise their standard of living as well. There is assistance if you want it, but you have to reach out for it. That is up to you.

PM me if need be.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 22, 2018)

Some relevant new articles I've come across recently (I don't seek out news, so I only really see what I'm linked to):

www.japantimes.co.jp: School uniforms go unisex as Japanese schools seek better fit for LGBT students | The Japan Times

www.cbc.ca: 3 adults in polyamorous relationship declared legal parents by N. L. court

Plus, as a bonus, a really cute story of something that went down at Pride:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009099638660452352


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 22, 2018)

I didn't know there was a pride month. Now I know.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jun 22, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> I mean people can't really help you if you don't explain your problems. Maybe the response you'd get would be useless to you, but being useless is the absolute worst possible outcome right? Its not like you'd have something to lose explaining such. People just want to help at the end of the day.



I've already explained my position.
And no, I don't believe that. Especially when it comes to LGBT matters, people generally only want to "help" (emphasis on quotation marks) if it fits their agenda.
Like how many people have tried to "help" me by suggesting I'm MTF transgender, saying I'm "in denial" and calling me a she against my will.



Battlechili said:


> Do you mean like how some people will look at someone being gay as "the gay guy" rather than as their own individual person? That it'd be seen as an important personality trait with stereotypes attached? Because if that's what you're getting at, that is something annoying that people need to improve on. I imagine the very flamboyant and outward people make it harder due to them being "the face" of being gay so to speak. (not that there's anything wrong with being out and flamboyant). I'm not really sure what could be done about that however, except perhaps by getting onto people for stereotyping and explaining that being gay doesn't imply particular traits beyond an interest in the same sex.



But it's not straight/non-LGBT people doing that. Most of the negative stereotyping I've experience has actually come from the gay community itself.
And of course, when you speak up about it, they all start screaming "HOMOPHOBE!!!" because apparently anyone who dislikes anything a man does if he's gay is a homophobe.



Mach said:


> No, I would talk about you could do help yourself, how I could help you, and the resources and groups that can help you if you truly want assistance. It may take months or even years, but the help is real. I am straight and care about you and what you are going through. I can assure that they are many in the LGBT community in the United States who care about LGBT members in other countries and are actively working to raise their standard of living as well. There is assistance if you want it, but you have to reach out for it. That is up to you.
> 
> PM me if need be.



Resources and groups?! What even?
Again. Unless you can direct me to actual conversion therapy or something, don't bother. I'm not interested in LGBT support groups, I'm not interested in signing up for some stupid rainbow parade where we all sit in a circle sharing our pronouns and weekly gender identities.

Also do I really have to say this again? 
I'm not living in Russia currently. 
I am not living in Chechnya currently.
The country I am currently living in is actually very liberal; too much so for my tastes.
That's not the issue.
The issue is not violent homophobia or me being attacked for my sexuality.
The issue is people are_ too far the other way._


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jun 22, 2018)

*tries to cut through the tension with aesthetic*

__
		https://did%3D197613a63209b6014e0eaefc88a4ba88b57d8066%3Bid%3D175056634137%3Bkey%3Du0vTzFxIWThUKVZ9fj7kSQ%3Bname%3Ddefinitelygayrpgideas


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jun 22, 2018)

Bisexual and proud of it sweetiepies.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi there honeybunnies and happy pride month to my little sexy furries and fur friends boos.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jun 22, 2018)

It's been a while pumpkins so bye bye for now my sensual peeps and may all of you have yourselves a wonderfully fabulous day cuties.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jun 22, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> *tries to cut through the tension with aesthetic*
> 
> __
> https://did%3D197613a63209b6014e0eaefc88a4ba88b57d8066%3Bid%3D175056634137%3Bkey%3Du0vTzFxIWThUKVZ9fj7kSQ%3Bname%3Ddefinitelygayrpgideas


 You forgot your safety pin.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jun 22, 2018)

I’m bisexual by definition, but I do not at all endorse pride month.
I am not going to tell you what to do or what not to do though


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 22, 2018)

Saw this yesterday


----------

